# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  Toprak mikrobiyolojisi

## anau

*TOPRAK MİKROBİYOLOJİSİ*

Yeryüzünde farklı iklim koşulları altında oluşmuş çeşitli toprak tipleri, özellikleri bakımından birbirinden farklı canlı kompozisyonu gösterirler. Bitkiler, mikroorganizmalar, omurgalı-omurgasız toprak hayvanları bulundukları toprak ortamı içerisinde karmaşık ekolojik ilişkiler içindedirler. Toprak canlılarının hem kendileri hem de toprakla ilişkileri, çeşitli toprak özelliklerini tayin eder.
Toprak sadece kum, silt ve kil gibi mineral parçacıklarından ve çeşitli ayrılma fazındaki organik maddelerden oluşmaz. Topraklarda hem mikroskobik hem de makroskobik boyutlarda karmaşık bir canlılar dünyası bulunmaktadır. Çok sayıda bakteri, mantar, alg, virüs, protozoa gibi organizmalarla birlikte mikroskobik boyutlarda omurgasızlardan omurgalılara kadar değişen toprak canlıları karmaşık bir etkileşim içindedirler. Toprak bu canlılar için bir yaşam ortamıdır. Barındırdığı bu canlılar, toprağın gelişmesinde, fiziksel-kimyasal özellikleri ve verimliliği üzerine büyük rol oynarlar. Bunlar olmadan toprağın oluşumu ve işlevlerini yerine getirmesi mümkün değildir. Mikroorganizmalar, toprak faunasının işbirliği ile çeşitli hayvan ve bitki kalıntılarını ayrıştırarak içerdikleri mineral maddelerinin açığa çıkmasını sağlarlar. Bu esnada oluşturdukları metabolitler ve ana ürünler ile toprağa yoğun bir biyokimyasal özellik kazandırırlar. Bu aktiviteler sonucu oluşan son ürünlerden çeşitli varlıklar öncelikle de bitkiler yararlanırlar. Böylece doğal yaşam süreçleri işlevini sürdürür.
Toprak verimliliği, topraktaki organizma faaliyetleri ve oluşturdukları reaksiyonların yönü ile çok yakından ilgilidir. Bitkilerin ihtiyaç duyduğu C, N, P, S, Fe, Mg gibi elementler, mikroorganizmalar vasıtasıyla çeşitli sentez ve analizler sonunda onlara yararlı şekle çevrilir. Mikroorganizmalar bu tür işlemleri kendi besin ve enerji gereksinimlerini sağlarken oluştururlar. Örneğin azot fiksasyonu; mikroorganizmalar havanın serbest azotunu (elementel azot=N2=dinitrojen) tutarak bitkilerin kullanabileceği şekle çevirirler. Ya da bitki ve hayvan doku kalıntılarını ayrıştırarak bünyelerinde tutulan karbonu CO2 şeklinde açığa çıkarırlarken, diğer bazı besin elementleri de bu mineralizasyon süreci sonunda serbest hale geçerler.
Topraktaki çeşitli mikroorganizmalar bazı salgıları ve filamentleriyle, toprak taneciklerinin daha iri partiküller halinde bağlanmasına neden olurlar. Bu partiküller toprak yaşamı, toprağın canlılığı, açısından önemli olup, toprağın erozyondan korunmasından, toprak neminin korunmasına, toprak reaksiyonlarının seyrine kadar birçok toprak olayını etkiler.
Toprak mikroorganizmaları ve diğer bazı makroskobik canlılar toprağın verimliliğini arttırdıklarından özellikle doğal ekosistemlerde vejetasyonun gelişmesini sağlar. Toprağı rüzgar ve su erozyonundan korurlar. Toprak mikroflorasının toprak verimliliğini arttırdığı biliniyorsa da özellikle kültür topraklarında bitki, hayvan ve hatta insanlar için zararlı mikroorganizmalar da bulunabilir. Bunlar uygun ortam bulduklarında hastalık etkeni olurlar. Toprakta bulunan bazı mikroorganizmalar da diğer canlıların gelişmesini engelleyici rol oynayabilirler. Örneğin bazı bakteri ve mantarların oluşturdukları antibiyotik, bakteriosin, alkol ve organik asitler çeşitli toprak mikroorganizmalarının üremelerini engelleyebilir.

*Ekosistem Olarak Toprak*
Toprağın mineral ve organik madde fraksiyonları karasal ekosistemlerde cansız çevreyi (abiotik) oluşturur. Yani toprak bileşenleri büyük bir sistemin alt sistemleridir. Toprak ekosistemi standart bir karasal ekosistemden bazı farklılıklar gösterir. Örneğin karasal ekosistemlerde üreticiler, ekosistemin en önemli unsurlarından biri olduğu halde, toprak ekosistemlerinde nispeten önemsizdirler. Algler tek başına toprak ekosisteminde fotosentetik organizmaların temsilcisidirler. Dolaysıyla toprak ekosistemi önemli miktarda güneş enerjisini absorblama yeteneğinde değildir. Bu nedenle dışarıdan enerjice zengin bileşiklere ihtiyaç duyulur. Bu tür maddeler ise bitki ve hayvan kalıntılarıdır.
Toprak organizmaları arasında birkaç üretici olmasına rağmen diğer ana bileşenleri tüketiciler, ayrıştırıcılar ve cansız maddelerdir. Topraklarda çok çeşitli hayvan grupları da bulunur (yer solucanı, nematod, akarlar, kollemboller).
Genellikle toprak biyokütlesi (bioması) ve bağımsız mikroorganizma gruplarının sayısı toprak profili boyunca derinliğine azalır. Bazı istisnai durumlar da görülebilir. Asidik orman topraklarında yüzeyde bulunan döküntü katmanının asitliği nedeniyle genel sayısal dağılım azalırken, aside dayanıklı organizmaların sayısında artış görülür. Organizmaların toprak yüzeyinde yoğunlaşmalarının nedeni, bu organizmalara enerji sağlayan maddelerin büyük ölçüde toprak yüzeyi yakınında bulunmasındandır.
Topraklar orijinal şekilleri bozulmadan incelendiğinde katı maddeler ve bunlar arasındaki boşluklar sisteminden oluştuğu görülür. Bu boşluklar sistemi içinde belirli miktarlarda hava ve su bulunur. Genel olarak toprak hacminin %50si boşluklardan, diğer yarısı da katı fazdan oluşur. Katı kısmın %45i inorganik, %5i ise organik maddelerden oluşur. Organik kısmı bitki ve hayvan dokuları ile bunların ayrışma ve sentez ürünlerinden oluşan bir kollodial toprak organik maddesi olan humus teşkil eder. Topraktaki organik kısmın geriye kalanını toprak canlıları kapsar. Toprak mikroorganizmalarının tümü *edafon* olarak bilinir.
Toprağın üstünde ya da içinde biriken her türlü bitkisel ve hayvansal kalıntı birtakım karmaşık işlemlerle mikroorganizmalar tarafından ayrıştırılır. Bunun sonucunda başlangıçtaki maddelerinden fiziksel ve kimyasal olarak çok farklı bir organik madde açığa çıkar. Kolloid, amorf ve koyu renkli kompleks bir bileşik olan bu toprak maddesine *humus* denir. Bu kompleks karışımda küçük düzeyde suda çözünebilir organik maddeler (aminoasitler, şekerler) bulunur. Humusun büyük bir kısmı suda çözünmeyen, koyu renkli maddelerden oluşur. Bu kısım 3 fraksiyona ayrılır;
*1.* Hümik asitler: Bunlar alkali çözeltilerle ekstrakte edilip asitle çöken kısım
*2.* Fülvik asitler: Alkali çözelti ile ekstrakte edilip, asitlerle çözünen kısım
*3.* Hümin maddeler: Alkali ile ekstrakte edilemeyen maddeler

*Çeşitli Toprak Parametrelerinin Mikroorganizmalarla İlişkisi*
*1. Toprak nemi*
Yağmur suları topraktan yıkandıktan sonra toprak porları yeniden havayla dolar. Drenajı takiben toprak nemi, toprak partiküllerinin tutma kuvveti ile yerçekimi arasında oluşan denge sonucu daha stabil hale gelir. Gerek bitki gerekse mikroorganizmaların ideal nem koşullarını gösteren bu denge düzeyine *tarla kapasitesi* denir. Toprak kurudukça içerdiği nem, bitki ve pek çok mikroorganimanın yararlanamayacağı bir düzeye kadar azalır ki bu noktaya *solma noktası* denir. Mikrobiyal hücrelerin çoğu toprağın kuruması sırasında ölmektedir. Ancak bu koşullara dayanıklı olan türler ortamda kalabilmektedir. Mikroorganizmalar kuraklığa karşı farklı direnç ve tepki gösterirler. Örneğin _Bacillus cereus mycoides_ optimum gelişmesini toprakta 20-40 µm su filmi kalınlığında yapabilmektedir.
*2. Toprak Porları*
Toprak partikülleri arasındaki boşluklar yani porlar toplamı toprak hacminin hemen hemen yarısını kaplar. Bitki örtüsü ve toprağa yapılan uygulamalar toprağın por hacmini etkiler. Porların büyüklükleri topraktaki hayvan ve mikroorganizmaların gelişimi ve dağılımını etkiler. Por büyüklüğü bakteri ve aktinomisetlerden ziyade mantarlar üzerinde daha çok etkilidir. Örneğin _Pythium ultinum_ 2,7-200 µm por çapında vejetatif gelişmesini gerçekleştirebildiği halde eşeysel çoğalmasının 15 µm por çapında azaldığı gözlenmiştir. Mikroorganizmalar porlar içinde bulunduğu kadar partiküllerin birleşmesiyle oluşan toprak kümelerinin (agregatların) içinde de bulunabilir. Toprak agregatlarının (topak-küme) oluşumunda çeşitli türden mikroorganizmalar rol oynarlar.
*3. Toprak Havası*
Mikroorganizmalar, toprak havasındaki gazların konsantrasyonlarının değişimine çok farklı tepkiler gösterirler. Bazı bakteriler kuvvetli anaerob olduklarından oksijen varlığında gelişemezler (Örnek: _Clostridium botulinum_). Bunun aksine _Pseudomonas flourescens_ ve aktinomisetlerin çoğu kuvvetli oksijenli koşulları tercih ederler. Toprak havasının bileşimi atmosferdekinden oldukça farklıdır. Bitki kökleri ve diğer canlıların O2 tüketip, CO2 üretmeleri nedeniyle toprak havası %0,17-0,25 arasında CO2 içerir. Halbuki havada bu oran %0,03tür. Nemli topraklarda O2 difüzyonunun azalmasından dolayı mikrobiyal aktivitenin yoğunluğuna bağlı olarak kısa süreler için CO2 düzeyi %10u aşabilir. Bir vejetasyon süresi içerisinde toprakta oluşan CO2 miktarı 12 000 kg/hadır. Bu miktarın 2/3 mikroorganizmaların, 1/3 ise bitki köklerinin faaliyeti sonucu oluşmaktadır.
Toprak havası, su buharı ile doygun olup, ayrıca mikrobiyal aktivite sonucu oluşan amonyak, metan ve diğer uçucu maddeleri de içerir. Bunlar toprak suyunda çözünmüş halde de bulunurlar. Havalanmanın uygun olmadığı koşullarda, bitkilerin biyolojik aktiviteleri azaldığından azot ve kükürt bakterilerinin gelişimi engellenmektedir.
Anaerob koşullarda yaşayan mikroorganizmaların metabolik faaliyetleri sonucu toprakta diğer canlılar için toksik nitelikli maddeler oluşmaktadır.
Örneğin; karbon mineralizasyonu sonucu CO2 yanında çeşitli organik asitler (süt asidi, yağ asidi, limon asidi vs.) oluşmakta ve CH4, H2S gibi fitotoksik maddeler ortaya çıkmaktadır. Bu metabolitler ile oksijen yetmezliğinin oluşturduğu olumsuz koşullarda bitki kök gelişimi azalmakta ve buna bağlı su ve besin maddesi alımının azalmasından kaynaklanan gelişim bozuklukları ortaya çıkmaktadır.
Bazı toprak mikroorganizmaları ise aerob olmalarına karşın düşük O2 basıncı düzeylerinde iyi gelişebilmektedir. Bu tür organizmalara *mikroaerofil organizmalar* denir. Topraklarda ortaya çıkan anaerobik koşullarda nitrat ve fosfatlar gibi yarayışlı besin maddeleri azalarak sülfitler ve 2 değerli indirgenmiş Fe gibi maddelerde artış görülür. Topraklarda aerobik ve anaerobik koşullar çok dar bir ayırım gösterir. Bazı durumlarda aerob metabolizmadan anaerob metabolizmaya dönüşüm görülür. Örneğin; aerob koşullarda topraklardaki selüloz ayrışması CO2 ve H2O oluşumu ile sonlanırken, anaerobik koşullarda asetik ve formik asit gibi organik asitler birikir.
Bitkilerin kök bölgelerinde topraktaki yapısal bozulma nedeniyle ortaya çıkan anaerobik cepler çeşitli olumsuz etkiler yaratır. Bunlar;
· Bitkilerdeki fizyolojik olaylarda O2 yetersizliği
· Bitki gelişimini etkileyen faktörlerde değişim
· Bitki kök bölgelerinde fitotoksik maddeler oluşturan patojen ve saprofit populasyonlarda değişim
Toprak porları bloke olduğunda, kök çevresindeki aktif mikrobiyal metabolizma ya da bitki kalıntılarının ayrışması bu ceplerde O2 yokluğuna neden olur.
Topraktaki organik maddeler, inorganik partiküller ve mikroorganizmaların etrafını sarar. Bu maddeler yapıştırıcı özellikte olduklarından mikroorganizmalar toprak strüktürünün ana oluşumcularıdır.
Toprakta oluşan agregatlar ve bunların oluşturduğu por büyüklükleri toprak havalanmasında son derece önemlidir. Porların bir kısmı kapalı olduğu halde açık olanlar gaz difüzyonuna imkan sağlar. Suyun varlığı ve miktarı porlardaki faz oranını etkiler.
Topraktaki suya dirençli agregatların artışı toprak biyokütlesinin artışına paralel olarak artar. Bakteri ve mantarlar bu özelliği artırırken _Mucor heamalis_ gibi toprak mantarlarının hifleri agregasyonu önlemektedir.
· *Laterit:* Tropik iklimlerde kırmızı renkli topraklar. Bol yağış ve sıcaklık nedeniyle SiO2 kaybolmakta, buna karşılık *Al ve FeO2*ler şiddetli buharlaşma nedeniyle üst horizonlarda birikmektedir. Bu topraklar granit ana maddesinden oluşur (Fe, Al ↑).
· *Podzal:* İklimin soğuk ve yağışlı olduğu ve ölü örtünün asidik olduğu yetişme ortamlarında ölü örtü ayrışması güçleşir ve mineral toprak üstünde kalın bir organik madde tabakası oluşur. Bu tabakadaki humus asitleri ve organik asitlerle *Fe ve AlO2*ler aşağı doğru yıkanır ve kül renkli bir horizon meydana gelir (Fe, Al ↓).
Şist: Yaprak halinde parçalanan kaya.
· *Çernozyon:* Kara topraklar. Yeterli nem ve uygun sıcaklık koşullarının humus oluşumu ve mineral ayrışmasını ilerlettiği fakat aşırı yıkanmanın olmadığı koşullarda oluşur. Düşük yağışlı çayır, step, preri bölgelerinin topraklarıdır.

*Tarla Kapasitesi:* Toprak suyla doygun hale geldikten sonra toprak taneciklerinin yerçekimine karşı tuttuğu su miktarı.
*4. Toprak Strüktürü*
Toprağı oluşturan kum, silt ve kil gibi inorganik bileşenlerin büyüklüğü mikroorganizmalar ve bitki kökleriyle ilişkilidir. Kül partikülleri büyüklük bakımından bakteriyel hücrelere benzemekle beraber çok daha küçük de olabilirler.
İnorganik bileşikler Çapları (µm)
Kum 50-200
Silt 2-50
Kil 2<
Mikroorganizmalar
Bakteri 0,5-1,0
Aktinomycetes 1,0-1,5
Mantar 0,3-10
Killer ve mikrobiyal hücreler arasında karşılıklı etkileşimler mevcuttur. Bakterilerin çoğunluğu ve kil mineralleri elektronegatif özellikler gösterirler. Toprak bakterileri sadece kil partikülleri ile etkileşim halindedir. Çünkü her ikisinin de üzerindeki yükler polarize olarak veya metal iyonları ile köprüler kurarak etkileşirler. Killer mikroorganizmalara yapıştıklarında onların aktiviteleri üzerine çok değişik etkiler yapar.
*5. Toprak Reaksiyonu ve Mikroflora*
Toprak pHsı besin iyonlarının topraktaki davranışları (çözünürlük, yarayışlılık, toksisite vd.) topraktaki enzimatik ve mikrobiyal reaksiyonların yönünü etkilemesi açısından en önemli toprak özelliğidir. Mikrobiyal sitoplazmanın pH düzeyi yaklaşık olarak nötraldir. Bu nedenle toprak mikroorganizmaları en iyi pH 7 civarında gelişme gösterirler. Ancak istisnai durumlarda mevcuttur. Örneğin _Thiobacillus_ bakterileri pH 6 düzeyinde yaşayabilen asidofilik organizmalardır.
Genel olarak toprak bakteri ve aktinomisetleri asit koşullara karşı mantarlardan az töleranslıdır. Mantarların pekçok türü podzal topraklar gibi asit koşullarda (pH 3) gelişebilir ve dominant florayı oluşturabilir.
Topraklarda küçük partiküller çevresindeki pH koşulları toprağın genel pHsından biraz farklı olabilir. Örneğin; negatif yüklü kolloidal kil partikülleri etraflarında H+ iyonları ve mikroorganizmalar tarafından salınan enzimleri adsorbe ederek toprak çözeltisinden daha düşük bir pH oluşumuna neden olurlar. Bunun terside olabilir. Örneğin; organik madde parçacıkları etrafında amonyağın tutulması nedeniyle bunların çevresinde pH artışı olabilir.
*6. Toprak Sıcaklığı*
Toprak organizmaları güneş ışıması, toprak rengi, topoğrafya, yön, bitki örtüsü, toprak-su bilançosu gibi faktörlere bağlı olarak ortaya çıkan sıcaklık faktörü ile yakından ilgilidirler.
Doğada cereyan eden bütün biyolojik, kimyasal ve fiziksel olaylar belirli enerji dönüşümleri sonucunda meydana gelir. Belirli sıcaklık derecesi özellikle biyolojik varlıkların optimum gelişmesi için gereklidir. Toprakta yaşayan bazı bakteri türlerinin aktiviteleri sıcaklıkla yakından ilgilidir. Örneğin; azot döngüsünde nitrifikasyon bakterilerinin optimal faaliyetleri 25-30 0C arasında olup, bu derecelerin 4,5-5 0C altına düşmesi ile aktiviteleri durur. Toprak faunasının da aktivitesi ve gelişmesi toprak sıcaklığıyla yakından ilgilidir.
Toprak mikroorganizmaları optimum gelişme bakımından mezofil (gelişme optimumu 25-37 0C) karekterdedir (psikrofil 5 0Cnin altında, mezofil 25-37 0C, termofil 55-65 0C optimum olanlar). Ancak çok değişik tiplerine de rastlanır. Örneğin birçok topraktan termofilik organizmaları izole etmek mümkün olabildiği gibi eksterm düzeyde soğuk topraklarda mezofilik organizmalara rastlamak mümkündür. Toprak sıcaklığı mikrofloranın genel metabolik aktivitesine belirgin bir etki yapmakla beraber çoğunlukla öldürücü etki yapmaz. Toprak organizmalarının toprak profilindeki durumları ve toprak üstündeki iklim koşulların etki derecesini belirleyen faktörlerdir.
[IMG]file:///C:/Users/GOKCEK~1/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG] Canlılar Alemi

Hayvanlar Bitkiler Protistler

Prokaryotlar Ökaryotlar
Bakteriler Algler
Mavi Algler Mantarlar
Protozoalar
*Toprak Organizmaları*
Toprak mikroorganizmalarının tümü edafon olarak bilinir. Organizasyon niteliklerine bakılmaksızın toprak biotası aşağıdaki bölümlere ayrılabilir;
· *Mikrobiota:* Algler, protozoa, mantar ve bakteriler.
· *Mezobiota:* Nematodlar, küçük arthropodlar ve enchytroeid (saksı) kurtları, kollemboller.
· *Makrobiota:* Yer solucanları, yumuşakçalar, büyük enchytroeidler ve arthropodlar.
Toprak Canlıları (Edafon)
[IMG]file:///C:/Users/GOKCEK~1/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image002.gif[/IMG] Toprak Faunası Toprak Florası
Protista (Mikroorganizmalar)

Çok Hücreliler Tek Hücreliler (Metazoa) (Protozoa) Yüksek Protistler Alçak Protistler
(Eukaryotlar) (Prokaryotlar)

Mantar Alg Bakteri Mavi
ve Algler
 Aktinomisetler


Toprak mikroorganizmaları içinde bakteri ve mantarlar en ilgi çeken organizmalardır. Bunun nedeni karasal ekosistemlerdeki enerji akışı ve besin maddesi aktarımının büyük kısmının bu organizma gruplarınca gerçekleştirilmesinden kaynaklanmaktadır.
Mikroorganizmalar biyolojik organizasyonları nedeniyle bitki ve hayvanlardan ayrı bir grup halinde *protista* adı altında toplanmıştır. Bu grubun üyeleri tek hücreli veya sönositik (yaşam döngüleri sırasında hücresel strüktüre sahip olduğu dönemler gösteren çok çekirdekli fakat çok hücreli olmayan) veya çok hücreli olduklarında olgun dönemlerindeki bitki ve hayvan dokularının özelliklerinden farklılık gösteren canlılardır.

*Protistaların Sınıflandırılması*
*Bakteriler*
Bu organizmalar topraklarda sayı, faaliyet ve ekolojik etkileri bakımından en önemli grubu oluşturur. Topraktan izole edilen bakteriler iki ana grup altında toplanır;
*a.* Yerli organizmalar (otokton, indigenous)
*b.* Dıştan gelen organizmalar (allokton)
Yerli populasyonlar komunitelerin biyokimyasal işlevlerine katılan, uzun süre metabolik aktivite göstermeksizin dirençli formlar halinde toprakta barınabilen türlerdir. Allokton türler ise komunite faaliyetlerine önemli düzeyde katılmazlar. Bu organizmalar hava hareketleri, yağış sonucu veya hayvan gübresi, atık çamurlar ve hastalıklı dokular yoluyla ortama girerler ve bir süre ortamda bulunabilirler. Hatta kısa bir süre için çoğalabilirler fakat asla önemli bir ekolojik işlevi olan dönüşüm (transformasyon) ve interaksiyon (etkileşim) göstermezler. Yerli populasyonlar arasında bulunan bazı türler, hızlı yararlanılabilen organik besin maddeleri ilave edildiği zaman hızla gelişen organizmalardır. Bu nedenle toprak uygulamalarına karşı süratle tepki verirler. Bu grup besin kaynakları azaldığı zaman, sayılarını süratle azaltırlar. Diğer bazı yerli populasyonlar ise toprağın organik maddesini, dirençli bitki dokularını ve diğer mikrobiyal hücreleri besin maddeleri daha az yararlanılabilir olduğundan bu tür organizmalar yavaş gelişirler.
Bakteriler, sistematik veya taksonomik esaslara göre sınıflandıralabileceği gibi fizyolojik özelliklerine (beslenme, metabolik özellikleri, enerji kaynakları) ve hücre yapısına göre de sınıflandırılabilir. Morfolojik olarak çubuk şeklinde olanlar en yaygın olanlardır (spiral ve yuvarlak cocci olanların yanında). Çubuk bakterilerin bazıları uygun olmayan koşullara dirençlidir. Böyle durumlarda yaşam döngülerinin bir kısmını spor olarak geçiririler. Özellikle çubuk bakterilerinin oluşturdukları endospor bu çevre koşullarına karşı son derece dirençlidir. Bergeye göre bakterilerin _Shizomycetes_ sınıfına dahil edilirler. Bu sınıfın 13 ordosu bulunmasına rağmen toprakta en çok rastlananları çoğunluk 3 ordo içinde toplanır;
· Pseudomonales
· Eubacterioles
· Myxobacteriales
*1. Pseudomonales*
Bu grup bakterilerin bir kısmı organik besin maddelerinden yararlanmaksızın karbon gereksinimlerini CO2 özümlemesi ile sağlarlar. Bu işlevde gereken enerji inorganik bileşiklerin oksidasyonuyla sağlanır (kemoototrof veya kemolitotrof). Ototrof yaşayan nitrifikasyon bakterilerinin bir kısmı amonyağı nitrite, diğer bir kısmı da nitriti nitrata oksitleyerek enerji sağlarlar. Hydrogenomonaslar ise molekül hidrojeni suya çevirerek, kükürt bakterileri de elementel kükürt veya kükürtlü hidrojeni sülfatlara veya sülfirik aside okside ederek yaşarlar. Bu ototrof organizmaların yanında bu ordo içinde organik maddelerin ayrışmasında rol alan Pseudomonaslar biyokimyasal döngüde önemli bakterilerdir. Bunlar gram negatif, polar kamçılı çubuklardır. Bazı tipleri denitrifikasyonu anaerobik solunum amacı olarak kullanılır. Bu ordoda ayrıca metanı karbon kaynağı olarak kullanan _Methanomonas_, selülozu ayrıştıran _Cellvibrio_ ve kemolitotrof olarak yaşayan _Hydrogenomonas_ cinsleri sayılabilir.
*2. Eubacteriales*
Bu ordo çok önemli toprak bakterilerini içeren familyaları kapsar. Bu familyalar içindeki en önemli cinsler; _Azotobacter, Rhizobium, Agrobacterium, Chromobacterium_ sayılabilir. _Azotobacter_ gram negatif, kok ya da çubuk şekilli serbest yaşayan bakteriler olup, atmosfer azotunu kullanabilirler. _Rhizobium_ bakterileri ise simbiyoz yaşayan, aerob, sporsuz çubuk şekilli bakterilerdir. Baklagil köklerinde nodül oluşturan, havanın serbest azotundan yararlanır. _Agrobacterium_ ise gram negatif, sporsuz, kısa çubuklar şeklinde fakültatif anaerob bakterileridir. _Agrobacterium radiobacter_ var. _tumefaciens_, gal (ağaç uru) oluşturan bir tür olarak bilinir. Bu bakteri suşu _Rhizobium legumiosarum_ bakterisi ile çok yakın bir G-C (guanin-sitozin) ilişkisi gösterir. Bu iki bakteri sadece 3-ketoglikozid üretimi reaksiyonunda birbirinden ayrılır. _R. leguminosarum_ bu reaksiyon bakımından negatiftir. Bu grupta yer alan _Chromobacterium_ ise gram negatif, sporsuz, kısa çubuklar şeklinde olup, fakültatif anaerob ve mor pigment oluşturan bir bakteridir. _Bacillus_ ve _Clostridium_ türleri de toprakta sıkça bulunan mikroorganizmalardır. _Bacillus_ aerob veya fakültatif anaerob, endospor içeren çubuk bakterileridir. _Clostridium_ kuvvetli anaerobik, endospor içeren, moleküler azottan yararlanabilen çubuk şekilli bir toprak mikroorganizmasıdır. Bitki döküntülerinin ayrışması bakımından pektinolitik ve selolitik türler önemli olup, _Clostridium felsinum_  bunlara bir örnektir. Selülotik _Clostridium_lar mesofil ya da termofil olarak gruplanabilirler. Her iki gruba ait üyeler selülozu hidrojen, CO2 ve organik asitlere ayrıştırırlar. Termofil türler toprakta ve ayrışan bitki dokuları üzerinde çoğunlukla bulunmamakla birlikte mesofilik türlerin asıl habitatı otçul hayvanların sindirim sistemleridir.
*Eubacteriales*
Azotobacteraceae
_Azotobacter chrococcum_
_ A. agilis_
_ A. indicus_
Rhizobiaceae
_Rhizobium meliloti_
_ R. leguminosarum_
_ R. phseoli_
_ R. trifoli_
_ R. lupini_
_ R. japonicum_
_ Agrobacterium_
_ Chromobacterium_
Achromobacteriaceae
_Achromobacter_
_ Flavobacterium_
Micrococcaceae
_Micrococcus_
_ Sarcina_
Corynebacteriaceae
_Corynebacterium_
_ Arthrobacter_
Bacillaceae
_Bacillus_
_ Clostridium_
*Gram (+) ve Gram (-)*
Gram, Danimarkalı fiziçikci. Bakteriler zayıf alkali çözeltide hazırlanmış *crystal violet* ile boyanmakta ve sabitleştirici olarak iyot çözeltisi ilavesinden sonra alkolle yıkanmakta. Alkol ile rengi giden bakteriler gram (-), boyayı alıkoyanlar ise gram (+) olarak tanımlanmaktadır. Bakterilerin Gram boyama reaksiyonları, onların bazı morfolojik ve fizyolojik özellikleriyle uyum göstermektedir. Örneğin; topraktaki kokların çoğu, spor oluşturan çubuklar ve aktinomisetlerin hepsi gram (+)dır. Buna karşılık sprillum, polar kamçılı spor oluşturmayan çubuklar gram (-)dir.
*3. Myxobacteriales*
Bazı myxobakteriler diğer bakterileri çözme (lyses) ve özümleme özelliği gösterirken, diğerleri saprofitiktir. _Cytophaga_ cinsi özellikle selülozun aerob ayrışımında aktif rol oynar. Bu cins içerisinde ayrıca kitin ayrıştıran türlerde vardır. Myxobakteriler toprakta çok yaygın olup, özellikle vejetasyon, gübre, kompost ve çürümekte olan odunsu dokunun ayrışmasında etkilidirler. Bu bakteriler esnek yapılı çubuklar şeklinde olup, kayıcı hareket gösterirler. _Chondrococcus, Archamgium_ ve _Polyoungium_ bu grubun en yaygın örnekleridir. Nemli topraklarda büyük populasyonlar oluştururlar.
*Toprak Bakterileri*
Toprakta çok sayıda bulunan ve bakteri populasyonunun %90nını oluşturan cinsler; _Pseudomonas, Arthrobacter, Clostridium, Achromabacter, Bacillus, Micrococcus_ ve _Flavobacterium_dur. Bakteriler toprakta genellikle yüzeyde ya da yüzeye çok yakın kısımlarda ve organik dokular (humus) üzerinde kolonize olurlar. Toprak bakterilerinin gerek yoğunluğu ve gerekse bileşimini etkileyen en önemli faktörler;
*a.* Çevre ve toprak sıcaklığı
*b.* Organik maddeler
*c.* İnorganik besin elementleri
*d.* pH
*e.* Mevsimler
*f.* Toprak işleme ve kültürel işlemler
Toprakta mikroorganizmaların faaliyeti için belirli bir nem oranının bulunması gerekir. Her mikrorganizmanın nem oranına tepkisi farklıdır. Toprak suyunun da fazla bulunması toprak havası ve O2 düzeyini etkileyeceğinden aynen su noksanlığında olduğu gibi olumsuz etki yaratır. Bakterilerin optimal su gereksinimleri toprağın su tutma kapasitesinin %50-70i kadardır. Toprakta su fazlalığı (drenaj bozukluğu, aşırı yağış veya sel) bakteri dağılımında azalmaya neden olur. Bu gibi durumlarda ortamda oksijen azalması aerobik mikroorganizmaların faaliyetlerini etkiler, anaerob bakteri faaliyeti artar ve topraktaki metabolik olaylar yön değiştirir.
*Sıcaklık*, bütün biyolojik olayları etkiler. Her organizma, optimum sıcaklık isteği farklı olduğundan toprak bakterilerinde bu istekler bakımından 3 farklı grup ayırtedilebilir;
· *Psikrofil bakteriler:* Gelişme optimumları 0-20 0C
· *Mezofil bakteriler:* Gelişme optimumları 20-45 0C
· *Termofil bakteriler:* Gelişme optimumları 45-65 0C
Toprak ortamında *organik maddeler* bakterilerin gelişiminde rol oynayan en önemli faktörlerden biridir. Hem hayvansal hem de bitkisel kalıntılar heterotrof organizmalar için besin ve enerji kaynağıdır. Topraklardaki bakterinin populasyonlarının büyüklüğü içerdiği organik madde miktarıyla ilgilidir. Yeşil gübre ya da ürün kalıntılarının toprağa gömülmesi derhal mikrobiyal tepkiye neden olur. Bu tepki zaman içmerisinde azalır.
*pH*, topraktaki H iyonu konsantrasyonu ne kadar artarsa topraktaki bakteriyel komunite büyüklüğü o kadar azalır. Asitli topraklarda yapılan kireçleme bakteri gelişimini uyarır. Genel olarak asit koşullarda mantarlar dominant florayı oluştururken alkali koşullarda bakteriyel formlar daha çok aktivite gösterir.
*Toprak işleme,* toprağın havalanmasına, organik maddenin üst profilde dağılımına ve nem kapasitesine etki yaptığından toprak mikroorganizmalarının tip ve sayısı üzerine etki yapar.
*Mevsimler*in mikroflora üzerine olan etkisi iklime bağlı olarak sıcaklık ve organik madde ile ilgilidir.
*Toprağın dominant florası;* bakteriler çeşitli şekillerde (taksonomik, morfolojik, fizyolojik) sınıflandırıldığı gibi beslenme ortamına yani maksimum gelişmeleri için gereksinimlerine göre de sınıflandırılabilir;
*1.* Gelişim faktörü istemeyenler
*2.* Bir ya da daha fazla aminoasiti gereksinenler
*3.* B vitaminini gereksinenler
*4.* Hem aminoasit hem de B vitamini isteyenler
*5.* Kompleks gelişim faktörüne ihtiyaç duyanlar
Bakterilerin yaklaşık 9/10u maksimum gelişim için gelişim faktörlerine gereksinim duyarlar. Bakterilerin %10u aminoasit ve bir seri B vitaminlerine, %30u gelişim faktörlerinin kompleks karışımına gereksinim duyarlar.
Bir organizma gelişmesi için özel bir madde gereksiniyor ve bu madde ortamda bulunmadığı zaman gelişemiyorsa bu tür organizmalara *oksotrof organizmalar* denir.
Bakteriler enerji ve karbon kaynaklarına göre de sınıflandırılabilir;
· *Heterotrofik veya kemoorganotrofik mikroorganizmalar:* Bunlar organik besin maddelerini enerji ve karbon kaynağı olarak kullanırlar
· *Ototrofik veya litotrofik mikroorganizmalar:* Bunlar enerjilerini güneşten (fotoototrof) ya da inorganik bileşiklerin oksidasyonundan, karbonu da CO2 özümlemesinden sağlarlar (kemoototrof, kemolitotrof).
Ototrof bakteriler iki genel tip gösterirler;
· *Fotoototroflar (fotolitotrof):* Güneş ışığından enerji sağlanır.
· *Kemoototroflar (kemolitotrof):* Enerji inorganik maddelerin oksidasyonundan sağlanır.
Bazı bakteri cinsleri fotoototrofik özellikler gösterirler. Kemoototrofi ise tarımsal ve ekonomik önemi olan sınırlı bakteri türlerince kullanılan bir beslenme şeklidir. Bazı bakteri türleri zorunlu kemoototrofik özellik gösterirken bazıları fakültatif niteliktedir ve organik karbonu da kullanabilirler. Obligat (zorunlu) kemoototroflar enerji kaynakları oldukça özel olup, sadece bir veya birkaç bileşiği kullanabilirler. Örneğin; nitrit _Nitrobacter_ için amonyum, _Nitrosomonas_ için bazı inorganik kükürt bileşikleri, _Thiobacillus_ türleri için geçerli bileşiklerdir.
· _Nitrobacter_ nitriti nitrata oksitler
· _Nitrosomonas_ amonyomu nitrite oksitler
· _Thiobacillus_ inorganik kükürtlü bileşikleri sülfatlara
· _Thiobacillus ferrooxidans_ ferro demiri (+2 değerli) ferrik (+3 değerli) duruma çevirir.
Heterotrof bakterilerin çoğu basit şekerleri ana karbon ve enerji kaynağı olarak kullanırlar. Heterotrof organizmaların bir grubu C gereksinimini glukoz (dekstroz) ve yağ asitleri gibi küçük organik moleküllerden sağlarken diğer bazıları kompleks besin maddeleri kullanırlar. Mikroorganizmalar arasında en çok ve en hızlı kullanılan karbon kaynağı karbonhidratlardır. Monosakkaritler özellikle heksozlar geniş ölçüde kullanılan bileşiklerdir. Mannitol ve gliserol gibi polihidrik alkollerde aktinomisetler için uygun karbon kaynaklarıdır. Aminoasitlerde mikroorganizmalar tarafından süratle kullanılan karbon kaynaklarıdır. Hidrokarbonlar _Corynebacterium, Mycobacterium_ ve _Pseudomonas_ gibi çeşitli bakteri gruplarınca C kaynağı olarak kullanılır.
_Pseudomonas_ ve aktinomisetler lignin gibi ayrışması zor karmaşık ve aromatik yapı içeren bileşikleri substrat olarak kullanabilirler. Ancak ligninin ayrışmasında en çok _Basidiomycetes_ler baskın rol oynarlar.
Toprakta doğal olarak kullanılmayan ve ancak insanlar tarafından ortama aktarılan peptisit ve deterjan gibi kirleticiler toprakta çeşitli bakteri ve mantar türleri tarafından bir C ve enerji kaynağı olmak üzere ayrıştırılırlar.
*Aktinomisetler*
Prokaryot bakteriler olup, bakterilerle mantar arasında geçiş teşkil ederler. Sistematik olarak bakterilerin Eubacteriales takımında yer alan bu organizmalar hücre yapıları bakımından bakteri özelliği göstermekle birlikte dallanmış miselli bir yapı oluştururlar. Bu prokaryotik organizmaların hücreleri gram (+) olup, 0,5-20 µm çapındadır. Çeşitli tipte spor üretirler. Toprak aktinomisetlerinin çoğu misel oluşturarak (_Actinomyces_ cinsi hariç) gelişirler. Hiflerinin üzerinde *konidia* denen tek, çift veya zincirler şeklinde eşeysiz sporlar oluştururlar. Toprakta yaşayan bazı türlerinde sporlar sporangiumlar içinde üretilir. Bakteri ordosu içinde bulunmalarına rağmen bazı özellikleri bakımından mantarlara benzerler.
*1.* Yüksek aktinomisetlerin miselleri mantarlarda olduğu gibi yaygın bir dallanma gösterir.
*2.* Mantarlar gibi aktinomisetlerde hava miseli ve konidia oluştururlar.
*3.* Aktinomisetlerin sıvı kültürde gelişmesi, tek hücreli bakterilerin oluşturduğu gibi bulanıklılıkla sonuçlanmaz. Organizma pelley (topak) veya yumaklar meydana getirir. Buna karşılık bazı aktinomisetler hava miselleri oluşturmaz ve _Mycobacterium_ ve _Coryneform_ bakterilerin genel morfolojisini gösterirler.
Aktinomisetlerin çoğunlukla saprofit olarak yaşarlar. Bazı türleri ise hayvan ve bitkilerde hastalık oluşturur. Bu organizmaların kolonileri bakteri kolonilerine benzerse de daha kuru, üzerleri tozlu görünümlü ve opak olmayışlarıyla ayrılır. Koloni dokusu sıkı bir küme oluşturur ve öze ile alınması zordur.
Toprak aktinomisetleri beslenme bakımından geniş adaptasyonlar gösterirler. Bakterilerin ürediği ortamlarda gelişmekle birlikte daha çok alkali ortamlarda iyi gelişme gösterir. Toprak mikroorganizmalarının %10-50sini oluşturur. Konidiosporlar kurumaya ve diğer çevre koşullarına dayanıklıdır.
Aktinomisetler heterotrofik organizmalar olup, yaşamları topraktaki organik maddelere bağlıdır. C kaynağı olarak organik asit ve şekerleri (polisakkarit), lipid, protein ve alifatik hidrokarbonları kullanırlar. Birçok türü amonyum, nitrat, aminoasitler, pepton ve proteinleri azot kaynağı olarak kullanırlar.
Yine birçok türü, antibiyotik dediğimiz mikrobiyal toksin metabolitleri sentezlemeleri bakımından önemlidir.
Streptomycine, klortetracyline, oksitetracyline ve siklohekzimin gibi önemli antibiyotikler aktinomisetlerden elde edilmiştir. Kompleks organik bileşikleri ayrıştırabilen türleri, ayrışmayan dirençli lignin gibi kompleks yapılı bileşikleri ve doğal koşullarda ayrışmamış olan organik bileşikleri ayrıştırabilirler. Örneğin; _Nocardia_ sentetik kimyasal maddeleri ve ağır hidrokarbonları ayrıştırabilir.
Toprak aktinomisetleri tipik aerobik organizmalardır. Nemli koşullardan ziyade kuru topraklarda daha yaygındır. Bunun yanında çayır koşullarında da aktif florayı oluşturur.
*Taksonomi*
*Ordo: ACTINOMYCETALES*
Fam: Actinomycetaceae
_Actinomyces, Agromyces, Arachnia, Bacterionema, Bifidobacterium, Rothia,_
Fam: Actinoplanaceae
_Actinoplanes, Ampullariella, Dactylosporangium, Planobispora, Planomonospora, Spirillospora, Streptosporangium_
Fam: Dermatophilaceae
_Dermatophilus, Gleodermatophilus_
Fam: Frankiaceae
_Frankia_
Fam: Micromonosporaceae
_Micromonosporaceae_
Fam: Mycobacteriaceae
_Mycobacterium, Mycococcus_
Fam: Nocardiaceae
_Nocardia, Micropolyspora, Mycobacterium_
Fam: Streptomycetaceae
_Streptomyces, Microellobosporia, Streptoventiculum_
Fam: Thermomonosporaceae
_Actinomadura, Microbispora, Saccharomonospora, Thermomonospora_
*Aktivite ve İşlevleri*
Heterotrofik organizmalar oldukları için basit ve kompleks karbon kaynaklarından yararlanabilirler. Streptomisetler kitini ayrıştırır. Kitin ayrıca _Micromonospora_ tarafından da ayrıştırılır. Bu cins aynı zamanda selüloz, glikozid ve hemiselülozun ayrışmasında da etkilerdir. _Nocardia_ ise parafinler, fenoller, steroidler ve pirimidinlerin ayrışmasında işlev görür.
Streptomyceteslerden pekçok tür hücre dışına enzim salgılayarak bakterileri çözerler (lysis). Aktinomisetlerin çoğu mezofil (25-30 0C) olup, çok yaygın olmayan termofil formlar 55-60 0C arasında aktiftirler. Termofilik alanlar, toprak, hayvan gübresi ve kompost yığınlarında bulunur.
*Toprak Ekosistemindeki İşlevleri* 
*1.* Topraktaki dirençli bitki ve hayvan dokularının ayrıştırılması
*2.* Bitki dokuları ve yaprak döküntülerinin çeşitli formlara dönüştürülmesiyle humus oluşumu
*3.* Yeşil gübrelerin kompost ve hayvan gübresi yığınlarının olgunlaşması ve transformayonu
*4.* Toprak kökenli bitki hastalıklarının oluşması. Örneğin; patates uyuzu ve leke hastalığı (_S. scabies, S. ipomoeae_)
*5.* Bazı insan ve hayvan enfeksiyonları. Örnek; _Nocardia asteroides, N. otitidis-caviarum_)
*6.* Mikrobiyal antopomizm ve toprak komunitelerinin düzenlenmesinde antagonistik etki ile kontrol sağlama. Bu rolleri antibiyotik ve enzim üretme kapasiteleri ile ilgili olup, mantar ve bakterinin çözünmesi veya gelişminin baskı altına alınmasında etken olur.
*Aktinomisetleri Etkileyen Çevre Faktörleri*
*a.* Organik maddece zengin topraklarda iyi geliştikleri için toprağa organik madde ilavesi bunları kuvvetle uyarır.
*b.* Düşük pH derecelerine toleranslı değildir. pH sınırları 6,5-8 arasında değişir. pH sınırları birçok tür için sınırlayıcıdır.
*c.* Aerob organizmalar oldukları için su ile doygun koşullarda ya da %85-100 su tutma kapasitesine sahip topraklarda zayıf gelişirler.
*d.* Sıcaklığın 5 0Cden 27 0Cye doğru artışıyla gelişmeleri hızlanır. 28-37 0Clerde optimuma ulaşır. Bu mezofilik formlar dışında 55-65 0Cde aktif olan termofilik formları da mevcuttur. 30-65 0C arasında faaliyet gösteren fakültatif termofil formlara da rastlanmaktadır.
*Yüksek Protistler*
Ökaryotik hücre yapısına sahip organizmalardır. Mevcudiyetine bağlı olarak yüksek protistler fotosentetik algler ve protozoalar ile mantarlar şeklinde sınıflandırılırlar. Mantar ve protozoalar kemotrofik organizmalar olup, yaşam işlevleri için kimyasal enerji kaynaklarına bağımlıdırlar.
*Mantarlar*
İyi havalanan işlenmiş topraklarda mantarlar toplam mikrobiyal porotoplazmanın büyük bir kısmını oluştururlar. Bu organizmalar özellikle çalılık ve orman topraklarının organik katmanında aktif olup, dominant mikroorganizma durumundadırlar. Özellikle asit karakterli topraklarda mantarlar organik madde ayrışmasının ana unsurlarıdır.
Mantarlar hif denilen mikroskobik dallanmış flamentlerden oluşur ve hifler bir araya gelerek miselleri teşkil ederler. Ancak mantarların hepsi hifli olmayabilir. Çünkü maya olarak bilinen grup üyeleri küresel veya elips şekilli hücrelerden oluşurlar. Mantar hifleri çeşitli eşeysiz sporları oluşturduğu gibi miseller yaşlandığında ya da çevre koşulları uygun olmadığında birçok mantar çekirdek bölünmesiyle oluşan sporlar aracılığıyla eşeysel olarak da üreyebilirler.
Filamentli mantarlar arasında eşysiz üremenin en yaygın yöntemi hiflerin bölünmesidir. Bölünen her parça uygun çevre koşullarında bir birey oluşturma yeteneğindedir. Bazı mantarlar uygunsuz çevre koşularına tepki olarak spor benzeri yapılar oluştururlar. Bunlara *arthrospor* ya da *oidia* denir. Ancak mantarların en önemli eşeysiz üreme yöntemi spor oluşmu iledir. Eşeysiz sporlar 2 şekilde oluşturulur;
· Ya sporangiumdenilen keseler içinde (ki burada oluşan sporlara sporangiospor denir.)
· Ya da doğrudan misel üzerinde konidiumlar şeklinde oluşur.
Konidiumlar hareketli olmadığı halde sprangiosporlar bazı türlerde kamçılıdır. Eşysiz sporlara ilave olarak miseller olumsuz koşullara karşı bazı dirençli yapılar oluştururlar. Örneğin; spor veya hif hücrelerinin etrafında koruyucu bir duvar oluşumu görülen chlamydosporlar, küresel bir hif kütlesi halinde sclerotium, çok sayıda hifin agregasyonu ile oluşan rhizomorf yapılar.
Toprak mantarları ya toprak yüzeyini örten döküntü katmanında ya da toprakta yaşayan mantar olarak ekolojik dağılım gösterirler. Aslında bitki döküntü katmanında yaşayan mantar türlerinin önemli bir kısmı bitki üzerinde yaşayan formlardır.
*Bitki Üzerindeki Mantarlar* 
Bitkiler daha tohum halinde iken bir mikrofloraya sahiptirler. Tohum kabuklarına tutunan mantarlar bazı potansiyel patojenleri içerebilir. Bezelye köklerinden 40dan fazla farklı mantar izole edilmiştir. Örneğin; _Phytium, Fusarium, Gliocladium, Mortierella_.
Bazı mantarlar bitkilerin yaprak dokusu üzerinde kolonize olup, dökülme ile birlikte toprağın döküntü katmanına geçerler. Örneğin _Cladosporium sp., Alternaria alternata, Botrytis cinerea_.

*Toprak Mantarları* 
Bunlar filamentli (miselli) grup mantarlarıdır. Örneğin; _Phycomycetes_ler bunların en yaygın olanlarıdır. _Phytium, Mucor, Rhizopus, Zygorrhinchus, Trichodarma, Aspergillus, Penicillum, Fusarium_. Bunlar toprakta taze organik madde bulunmadığı zaman spor olarak bulunurlar.
*Çevresel Etkiler*
Mantarlar heterotrofik organizmalar oldukları için güneş ya da organik bileşiklerin oksidasyon enerjilerini kullanmazlar. Aşağıdaki faktörler mantar gelişimini etkilerler;
· pH
· Organik madde statüsü (durumu)
· Organik ve inorganik gübreler
· Su rejimi
· Havalanma
· Sıcaklık
· Toprak profili
· Mevsimler
· Vejetasyon bileşimi
Asidik koşullarda bakteri ve aktinomisetler yaşayamadıkları için eşit koşullarda mantarlar dominant florayı oluşturur. Bu nedenle bu tür çevrelerdeki biyokimyasal reaksiyonların önemli bir kısmından mantar komuniteleri sorumludur.
Toprakta organik madde miktarı arttığında mantar komunitesinin büyüklüğü de artar. Toprağa inorganik gübrelerin ilavesi toprakta asitleşmeye neden olacağından mantar gelişimi olumlu yönde etkilenmiş olur. Örneğin; amonyum tuzları içeren gübreler, mikrobiyal oksidasyonlar sonucu nitrik asit oluşur.
Mantarların kimyasal değişimleri, katalizleme kapasiteleri düşük nem koşullarında zayıflamaktadır. Buna rağmen düşük nem ve su miktarına da dirençli oldukları gözlenmiştir. Ortamda su fazlalığında O2 difüzyonu mikrobiyal gereksinimi karşılayamadığından mantar gelişimi olumsuz etkilenebilir.
Filamentli mantarlar kuvvetli aerob olmalarına karşın bazı misel kısımları O2nin yeterli olmadığı agregat bölgelerine girebilir. O2ye olan bu kuvvetli bağımlılıkları bu organizmaların yüzeye birkaç cm içinde lokalize olmalarını gerektirir.
Mantar türlerinin çoğu sıcaklık ilişkilerinde mesofilik özellik gösterir. Termofilik davranış yaygın değildir. Bu termofil formlara olgunlaşmakta olan kompost yığınlarında rastlanır. 37 0Cnin altında aktif olarak gelişen mantarlar toprağın yüzey horizonlarında lokalize olmuşlardır. Toprak profili içindeki optimum sıcaklık sınırları mikrofloraya ait cinslerin dağılımını etkilemektedir.
İşlenen topraklarda mantarlar yüzey katlarında bulundukları halde çayır topraklarında B horizonundan daha yaygındırlar.
Mevsimsel etkiler mantar florasını nem ve sıcaklık nedeniyle kontrol altında tutar. Nemin ve sıcaklığın uygun olduğu bahar ayları flora üzerinde olumlu etki oluşturur.
Mikroorganizmaların bazıları bitki topluluklarıyla birlik oluştururken bir kısmı da bitki çeşidinden etkilenmez. Örneğin; sürekli yulaf yetiştirilen tarlalarda sürekli mısır ve buğday üretilen tarlalara kıyasla daha fazla mantar bulunur. Bundan yulafın özel bir seçiciliği olduğu anlaşılmaktadır. Bu alanlarda _Aspergillus fumigatus_ dominant durumdayken mısır tarlasında _Penicillum funiculosum_ daha yaygındır.
*Taksonomi*
*Phycomycetes*
Karasal ve sucul ortamlara adapte olmuş birçok tür bu grubun içinde toplanır. Bölmesiz hif yapısına sahiptirler. Konidia ya da Zoospor (hareketli) ve Aplonospor (hareketsiz) şekillerde eşeysiz spor oluşumu gözlenir.
Bu grup içinde pek çok saprofitik toprak mantarı bulunur. Özellikle orman topraklarında dominant florayı oluşturan mantarlar bu grupta yer alır. Örn: _Mucor, Rhizopus_ ve _Mortierella._
*Ascomycetesler*
Hifleri enine bölmelidir. Eşeysiz olarak Konidia, eşeyli olarak da ascospor oluşumu ile çoğalırlar. Bu grup üyelerinin bir kısmı özellikle bitki patojeni olup meyvelerde sorun oluşturur. _Aspergillina_ ve _Penicillum_ saprofitik mantarlar olup toprakta yaygın bir şekilde bulunurlar (Bunlar aslında Fungi imperfecti grubunda yer alırlar). _Aspergillus_ türleri sıcak toprakları, _Penicillum_ ise ılıman ve nispeten nemli toprakları tercih eder. Bu iki mantar grubu substrat üzerinde düşük nem kapsamlarında bile hızlı gelişme özelliği gösterir. pH sınırları geniştir (2.0-10.0 pH). Yine aynı şekilde sıcaklık sınırları da geniştir (_P. expansum_ -3ºC- 35 ºC). Antibiyotik metabolitler oluştururlar. Bunlar arasında Penisilin tıbbi bakımdan önemli bir bileşik olup _Aspergillus flavus_ tarafından üretilen Aflatoksin karsinojnendir. _Penicillum_un yaygın türlerinden biri olan _P. cyclopium_ Dünyada en yaygın mantar türü olup asit koşullu yaprak döküntülerinden kalkerli habitatlara, işlenmiş topraklardan tuzlu deltalara ve kirlenmiş nehirlere kadar değişik alanlarda rastlanır.
*Basidiomycetes*
Orman ve çayır vejetasyonunda yaygın olarak bulunan bu grup üyeleri içinde mikorhizal yaşayanlar da vardır. Bu grup üyelerinde hifler bölmeli olup eşeysel spor oluşumu vardır. Bu grup üyeleri çoğunlukla saprofitiktir. Selüloz ve lignin parçalayıcı organizmalardır. Şapkalı mantarlar, kurt mantarları, kav mantarları ve pas mantarları bu gruba girer. _Agaricales_ (_Agaricus campestris_  tarla mantarı), _Aphyllophorales, Polyporales_ (Kav mantarları). 
*Deuteromycetes (Fungi imperfecti)*
Heterojen bir gruptur. Birbirleri arasında filogenetik bir ilişki bulunmaz. Hifleri bölümlüdür. Konidial evreleri _Ascomycetes_lere benzer. _Penicillum_ ve _Aspergillus_ gibi birçok _Ascomycetes_in konidial evresi (kolaylık olması bakımından) bu sınıf içinde değerlendirilir. Bu grup ekonomik önemi olan, ayrıca insan ve bitkilere patojen olan, endüstriyel olarak önemli birçok yaygın toprak saprofitlerini kapsar. Birçok bitki hastalığı yanında depolarda saklanan sebze ve meyvelerin bozulmasına bu grup mantarlar neden olmaktadır.
Bu grup içinde; _Aspergillus, Botrytis, Gliocladium, Verticillium, Alternaria, Cladosporium, Cylindro carpon, Fusarium._
*Myxomycetes (Slime molds) Sıvaşıcı küfler, Cıvık Mantarlar*
Mantar benzeri özellikleri olmakla beraber protozoalardan amiplere benzer yapı ve hareket oluşturan farklı bir toprak organizması grubudur. Yaşamlarının belirli bir döneminde amip şeklinde olurlar; çevre koşulları uygun olunca myxomycetes sporları amiplere dönüşümü ile ortamda belirler. Toprağın organik madde katmanında daha yaygındırlar. Dominant cinsleri; _Acrasis, Acytostelium, Dictyostelium, Polysphondylium._
*Mayalar*
Tek hücreli organizmalar olup bölünme ya da tomurcuklanma ile çoğalırlar. Bir kısmı ascospor oluşturur, bir kısmı oluşturmaz. Topraktan izole edilen örnekler; _Candida, Hansenula, Pichia, Rhodotorula, Torula, Torulaspora, Torulopsis, Saccharomyces._ Bu organizmaların toprakta bulunuşları ve düzeyleri çevre faktörlerine bağlıdır.
*Mantarların işlev ve aktiviteleri*
Mantarlar beslenme davranışları bakımından parazit ya da saprofit şeklinde, substrat üzerinde kolonizasyonları bakımından da primer ya da sekonder kolonizerler şeklinde gruplandırılabilir. Bir kısmı hızlı ayrışan maddeleri (şeker), bir kısmı ayrışmaya dirençli maddeleri (selüloz, lignin, humus) parçalar.
Mantarlar klorofil içermediklerinden hücre sentezini gerçekleştirebilmek için C açıklarını organik moleküllerden sağlar. Kullandıkları karbon kaynakları şekerler, organik asitler, disakkaritler, nişasta, pektin, selüloz, yağ ve ligninlerdir. Bu maddelerin çoğu bakteriyel ayrışmaya kısmen dirençli bileşiklerdir. Bunlar mantarlar tarafından daha basit yapılı çeşitli bileşiklere ayrıştırılırlar.
Azot gereksinimi çoğunlukla amonyum ve nitrattan sağlanırsa da proteinler, nükleik asitler ya da diğer azotlu organik bileşikler azot kaynağı olarak kullanılır.
Mantarlar arasında predasyon olayı da görülür. Birçok mantar türleri protozoa ve nematod gibi toprak faunası ile beslenir ve bu organizmaların aktivite ve büyüklüğünü sınırlayarak topraktaki mikrobiyal dengeyi kısmen sağlarlar. _Arthrobotyrs, Dactylaria, Dactylella_ ve _Harposporium_ toprakta nematodları yakalama (nematofagus) özelliği geliştirmiş mantarlardır.
Humus oluşumunda mantarların rolü bakterilerden daha fazladır. Mantarlar biyokütlenin oluşturulmasında da bakterilerden daha ekonomik bir aktivite gösterirler. Çünkü mantarlar ayrıştırdıkları bileşiklerin C ve Nnun büyük bir kısmını kendi dokularının oluşturulmasında kullanırlar ve daha az miktarda CO2 ve amonyak gibi yan ürünler çıkarırlar. Küf mantarların ayrıştırdıkları organik maddenin %50sini mantar dokusu şekline çevirdikleri saptanmıştır. _Alternaria, Aspergillus, Cladosporium, Dematium, Gliocladium, Helminthosporium, Humicola, Metarrhizum_ gibi örnekler taze organik kalıntılardan humus oluşumunu sağlarlar.
Bazı mantar türleri de patojen özelliktedir. Bazıları bitkilerde hastalığa neden olur. Örn: _Armillaria, Fusarium, Phytophotora, Phytum, Plasmodiophora, Rhizoctonia, Sclerotium, Verticillium._
Toprak kaynaklı mantarlar insan ve hayvanlarda da hastalığa neden olurlar. Bunların bazıları toprak yüzeyinden rüzgarla taşınarak solunum sistemine ulaşır. Bazıları ayak ya da vücudun diğer kısımlarındaki yaralara yerleşir. En çok bilineni _Histoplasma capsulatum_. Bu mikroorganizma kümes hayvanları dışkısıyla bulaşmış topraklarda koloni oluşturur, sonra hava hareketleri veya doğrudan temasla çevreye ve canlılara yayılır.
*Mikorriza (Kök Mantarı)*
Yüksek bitki kökleri ile simbiyotik beraberlik oluşturan mantarlardır. Bu mantarlar aslında toprak organizması olmayıp onun ekolojik nişi kök birliği oluşturmaktır. Bu gereksinim organizmanın kompleks bileşiklere duyduğu ihtiyaçtan kaynaklanmaktadır.
Mikorriza ektotrofik ve endotrofik olabilir. Ektotrofik mikorrizada mantar kökün dışında bir manto oluşturur ve hifler bitki hücreleri arasına girerek bir ağ oluşturur. Özellikle _Pinaceae, Betulaceae, Fagaceae, Dipterocarpaceae_ familyalarında mikorrizal oluşumlar görülür. Mikorriza mantarı esas olarak yüksek basidiomycetlerdir. Mikorrizalar genellikle kısa kökler üzerinde üzüm salkımı benzeri dallanmalar oluşturur. Kökü saran mantar örtüden kökün korteksine uzanan misel dokularının oluşturduğu yapıya HARTIG AĞI denir. Ektotrofik mikorrizalar ılıman bölge ormanlarında kahverengi ya da podzal topraklarda gelişen ormanlarda oluşmaktadır. Bu mantarlar mor humus olarak bilinen asit karakterli organik topraklarda alkali topraklardan daha fazla bulunur. Düşük nitrat içeren nötral topraklarda asit koşullardan daha iyi mikorriza oluşmaktadır. Yüksek nitrat ve kireç düzeyleri mikorriza enfeksiyonunu engellemektedir. _Amantia, Tricholoma_ ve _Boletus_ cinsi ektotrofik mikorriza oluşturan mantar örnekleridir.
Endotrofik mikorrihazlar misellerinin bölmeli veya bölmesiz oluşuna bağlı olarak iki gruba ayrılır. Miseller bölmesiz ise _Phycomycet_, bölmeli ise _Ascomycet, Deuteromycet_ veya _Basidiomycet_ olarak tanımlanır.
_Phycomycet mikorriza_ (Vesiküler- arbusküler)
Mikorrizaların en yaygın olanıdır. Saçak köklerde görülen şekilsel olarak farklılık gösteren oluşumlar VA mikorriza olarak (VAM) tanımlanır (Vesiküler- Arbusküler Mikorriza). Enfekte olan dokularda bu ikinci tip organın varlığı (vesikül ve arbuskül) nedeniyle bu adla alınır. Enfekte olmuş hücreler arbuskül denen kompleks dallanmış bir hif sistemi içerirler. Vesiküller besin maddesi stoklayan organlar olarak bilinirler, önemli miktarlarda yağ içerirler. Güney yarım kürede bazı koniferlerde, _Gramineae_ ve _Rosaceae_ üyeleri gibi ekonomik öneme sahip bitki kökleri VAM içerirler.
Mikorrizal oluşumda mantar aktif rol oynamakta olup besin absorbsiyonunu artırmaktadır. Kendisi de bitki tarafından oluşturulan fotosentez ürünlerini kullanmaktadır. Aynı zamanda topraktaki çözünürlüğü güç elementlerinin çözünürlülüğünü artırmaktadır.
*Toprak Algleri*
Bunlar mikroskobik, klorofil içeren organizmalar olup çoğunlujla Cyanophyceae (Myxophyceae) veya Mavi- Yeşil algler; Xanthophyceae- Sarı-Yeşil algler; Bacillaraceae Diatomeler, ve Chlarophyceae (Yeşil algler) gruplarını kapsar. Toprak formları genellikle suda yaşayanlardan küçük ve basittirler. Ekseriya tek hücreli veya basit filamentler ya da koloniler şeklinde bulunur.
Bu organizmalar dünyada çeşitli topraklarda yayılmış olmalarına rağmen değişen çevre koşullarına direnç gösterebilir ve alkali topraklardan çöl topraklarına kadar değişik ortamlarda varlıklarını sürdürebilirler. Toprak oluşumunun başlangıç safhalarında, çıplak ve verimsiz alanlarda primer kolonizasyon algler tarafından oluşturulur. Fototrofik özellikleri nedeniyle çoğunluk yüzeyde koloni oluşturmalarına rağmen bazı türler ışık yokluğunda heterotrof olabilirler. Bu gibi fakültatif fototroflar nişasta, glikoz, gliserol ve sitrik asit gibi karbonhidratları metabolize ederler.
Tropik topraklarda mavi-yeşil algler dominant olup ardından yeşil algler ve diatomeler gelir. Bazı türler çöl bölgelerinde nemin nemin korunduğu ve fotosenteze yetecek kadar ışık geçirebilen kireç taşı ve kum taşı altı ve yüzey kabuğu altında kolonize olabilirler.
Birçok toprak yüzeyi zengin bir alg florası barındırır, bunların yüzey çoğalmaları 1 mm derinliğe kadardır. Bu habitatlarda _Euglena, Chlamydomonas_ ve _Oscillatoria_ gibi hareketli alg örnekleri veya _Hormidium_ ve _Anabaena_ gibi hareketsiz formlar yaygındır. Kurak kaya yüzeylerini genellikle _Cyanophyceae_ türleri, nemli bölgelerde kaya yüzeylerini _Gleocaspa_ ve _Nostoc_ üyeleri örter. Henüz ayrışma işleminin başlamadığı volkanik arazilerde lav ve volkan külleri üzerinde _Symploca_ ve _Lyngbye_ türleri jelatinimsi bir tabaka oluşturarak stabilizasyon ve nem sağlarlar. Özellikle _Nostoc_ silikatların ayrışmasında etken bir organizmadır.
Yüksek bitkiler için uygunsuz olan toprak koşullarını primer kolonizer organizmalar olmaları nedeniyle uygun hale getirirler ve sürekli bir alg örtüsü oluşturarak bitki süksesyonunda başlangıç devresini sağlarlar.
Mavi-yeşil algler içerisinde, _Anabaena, Nostoc, Cylindrospermum_ gibi cinslere (tüm Nostacaceae familyası) ait örnekler atmosfer azotunun fiksasyonunu sağlarlar. Örn: _Anabaena azollae_ azot fiksasyonu yeteneğinde olup bu azottan konak bitki _Azolla coroliniara_ yararlanırken toprağa katılan bitki kalıntılarıyla da toprağa azot kazancı sağlamış olur.
*Likenler*
Toprak oluşumunda önemli işleve sahip olan likenler mantar ve alglerin oluşturdukları ileri düzeyde bir simbiyoz şeklidir. Likeni oluşturan mantar üyeleri genellikle Ascomycetes veya Basidiomycetes, algler ise Chlorophyta veya Cyanophytalardır. Likenler algler ve yosunlarla birlikte çıplak arazi ya da kaya yüzeyinin kolonizasyonunda primer rolü oynarlar. Morfolojik olarak kabuksu (Crustose), yapraksı (Foliose) ve çalımsı (Fruticose) şekillerde olabilirler. Likenler ya kaya yüzeylerinde (epilitik) veya kaya çatlaklarında (endolitik) bulunurlar ve oluşturdukları asitlerle kayaların çözülmesine sebep olarak toprak oluşumunu başlatırlar. Likenlerin salgılamış olduğu bu asitler Ca, Mg, Mn, Fe ve Al gibi katyonları kristal örgüden (dokudan) ayrılıp suda çözünebilir metal-organik kompleks bileşikleri haline çevirirler (Şelatlaşma olayı).
*Virüsler ve Fajlar*
Birçok bitki hastalığı yapan virüsler kışı toprakta geçirirler. Örn: Buğday, yulaf ve tütün mozaik virüsleri topraktan kaynaklanan virüs hastalıklarıdır. Şap virüsü gibi hayvan hastalıkları virüsleri de bir müddet toprakta bulunabilir. Bakteriofaj olarak tanımlanan bakteri virüsleri bakteri ve aktinomiset florasını kontrol altında tutarlar. Bakteriofajların bakteri populasyonu üzerindeki etkileri olumsuz olabilir. Örn: Baklagil köklerindeki nodüllerde simbiyos yaşayan _Rhizobium_ bakterilerinin populasyonu ve onun simbiyozu olan baklagil bitkilerinin gelişmesi zarar görebilir. Virüsler gerçek canlı unsurlar olmayıp çoğalabilmek için mutlak bir konak canlıya ihtiyaç duyarlar ve yaşam süreleri toprak koşulları ve çeşitlerine göre farklılık gösterir. Nemli topraklarda bu süre kuru alanlara göre daha uzundur. Toprak kuruduğu zaman inaktif duruma geçerler. 
*Toprak Enzimleri*
Çok sayıda bitkisel ve hayvansal organizmaları barındıran toprak, farklı miktarlarda pek çok ölü biyolojik maddeleri de içerir. Toprak mikroorganizmaları kendileri için lüzumlu besin maddelerinin çevrelerindeki biyolojik maddelerden sağlarlar. Mikroorganizmaların en önemli faaliyetlerinden biri organik maddenin mineralizasyonu yani kompleks organik maddeleri basit inorganik bileşiklere veya besin iyonlarına kadar parçalamalarıdır. Toprağa düşen bitkisel ve hayvansal artıklardaki besin elementleri yüksek polimer bileşikler halinde kaldıkları sürece, yüksek bitkiler ve mikroorganizmalar bunlardan doğrudan doğruya yararlanamazlar. Topraktaki organik maddeleri çoğu örneğin lignin, proteinler, protein karakterinde olmayan azotlu bileşikler, pektin maddeleri, selüloz ve diğer polisakkaritler mikroorganizmaların doğrudan doğruya absorbe edemeyecekleri kadar büyük moleküllü bileşiklerdir. Mikroorganizmaların bunlardan faydalanabilmeleri için enzimler salarak bu bileşikleri alabilecekleri büyüklükte basit bileşiklere parçalamaları gerekir.
Toprakta bulunan enzimlerin büyük bir kısmı bu maksatla mikroorganizmaların dışarı saldıkları ektoenzimlerle, mikroorganizmaların ölümünden sonra otoliz ile kısmen ya da tamamen serbest hale gelerek toprağa karışmış enzimlerdir. Bu enzimler toprağın inorganik ve organik kolloidleri (kil ve humin maddeleri) tarafından absorbe edilir. Absorbe edilmiş enzimler dış etkilere karşı diğer enzimlerden daha dayanıklıdır. Aktivitelerini uzun süre koruyabilirler. Böylece enzimlerin etkileriyle çoğu bitkisel olan organik atıklar bir seri enzimatik reaksiyondan sonra küçük moleküllü basit bileşiklere parçalanır. Örn: Karbohidraz enzimleri selüloz, nişasta ve benzeri polisakkaritleri disakkaritlere ve nihayet monosakkaritlere kadar parçalarlar. Proteazlar, proteinli maddeleri polipeptid, dipeptid, oligopeptid ve nihayet aminoasitlere kadar hidrolize eder. Pektin parçalayıcı enzimler de pektin maddelerini basit ürünlere ayrıştırırlar.
Fosfataz, lipaz sülfataz gibi esteraz enzimleri nükleik asitleri ve diğer fosfat esterlerini fosfat anyonlarına kadar hidroliz ederler. Bu enzimlerin faaliyeti sonucu açığa çıkan parçalanma ürünlerinin bir kısmı mikroorganizmalara yem olur. Büyük bir kısmını bitkiler kullanırlar yine bir kısmı da yine enzimlerle çeşitli reaksiyonlara girerek daha büyük moleküllü ve daha dayanıklı humin maddelere dönüşürler.
Bitki artıklarından toprağa geçen enzimler ortam şartlarına karşı dayanıksız olduklarından hemen parçalanarak aktivitelerini kaybederler. Bu nedenle topraktaki bitkisel enzimlerin herhangi bir nedenle miktarlarının artması toprak enzim aktivitesi üzerinde önemli etki yaratır.
Topraktaki aktif enzimlerin kökeni mikrobiyal olmasına rağmen kültür topraklarında bu aktivite hasat olayları ve gübreleme gibi nedenlerle farklılık gösterir.
*Mikrobiyal etkileşimler (interaksiyonlar)*
Toprakta yaşayan çeşitli bireyler veya populasyonlar arasındaki etkileşimler (interaksiyon) organizmalardan birinin veya her ikisinin uyarılması (stimulation) veya engellenmesine (inhibition) bağlı olarak olumlu veya olumsuz olabilir.
*Olumsuz etkileşimler:*

Rekabet (competition)Zıt etkileşim (Antagonizm)Mantar gelişmesinin engellenmesi (Fungistasis)Avcılık (predasyon)Parazitlik
*Olumlu etkileşimler:*

Birlikte bulunma (Kommensalizm)Zorunlu olmayan karşılıklı yararlanma (Protocooperation)Karşılıklı zorunlu yararlanma (Mutualizm)
*Rekabet*
Tüm canlılar arasında mevcut olan bu ilişki toprak mikroorganizmaları arasında da mevcuttur. Mikroorganizmalar arasındaki rekabet esas olarak substrat yani enerji sağlamak için gerçekleşir. (diğer canlılarda ışık, su, besin ve yaşam alanı için de rekabet oluşur). Su, besin elementleri ve gelişme alanı mikroorganizmaların rekabeti için çok fazla önemli değildir. Gelişme ortamında su mikrobiyal aktivite için önemli olmasına rağmen miktoorganizmalar metabolik faaliyetleri esnasında su üretirler. Bu nedenle su, toprak mikroorganizmalarının aktivite ve yaşamını sağlayan temel faktörlerden olmakla birlikte, rekabet edilen bir madde değildir.
Mikroorganizmaların substrat için rekabetleri inter ya da intra-spesifik olabilir. Toprak ekosistemi içinde bulunan organizmalar substrat niteliğindeki çok çeşitli maddelerle temastadırlar. Toprağın organik maddesi toprak organizmalarının kullanabileceği çok farklı kimyasal bileşikler içerir. Toprak mikroorganizmaları organik maddelerin ayrışmasında farklı ekolojik nişe sahip olduğundan doğrudan bir rekabete girmezler. Örn: Nitrifikasyon bakterileri olan _Nitrosomonas_lar tarafından amonyağın oksidasyonu ile üretilen nitrit, _Nitrobacter_ türleri tarafından substrat olarak değerlendirilir ve nitrata oksitlenir. _Rhizobium_ türlerinin toprakta yaşayan doğal formları ile kültüre aşılanan soyları arasında nodül oluşturma bakımından rekabet gerçekleşebilir. Doğal soylar, azot fiksasyon özellikleri zayıf dahi olsa nodül oluşturmuşlarsa kültürle toprağa _Rhizobium_ eklemenin bir değeri kalmaz.
_Parmecium_ örneği Gaussen eğrisi
*Zıt Etkileşim (Antogonizm)*
Mikroorganizmaların salgıladıkları metabolitlerle bir türün diğer bir türün gelişimini engellemesi ile sonuçlanan etkileşime amensalizm denir. Etkileşim her iki tür organizmayı da olumsuz etkiliyorsa antogonizm olarak tanımlanır. Antibiyotik üretimi ile oluşturulan etkileşim bazen Antibiyosiz olarak ta tanımlanmaktadır. Antibiyotikler bir organizma tarafından üretilen ve düşük konsantrasyonlarda diğer organizmaların gelişmelerini engelleyen maddelerdir. Mikroorganizmalar toprak çevresine çeşitli metabolitler salgılarlar. Bazı mikrobiyal salgılar diğer organizmalarca gelişim faktörü veya enerji sağlayıcı substrat ve besin maddesi olarak kullanılabilir. Antibiyotik üretimi ise bu konuda özelleşmiş organizma gruplarınca oluşturulan ve rekabetle işleyen en önemli mekanizmalardan biridir. Ancak toprakta gerçekleşen her zıt etki antibiyozisle ilgili olmayabilir. Topraklarda yüksek konsantrasyonlarda bazı mikroorganizmalara toksik etki yapan biyolojik orijinli pek çok bileşik bulunmaktadır.
Örn: Mikrobiyal metabolizma sırasında oluşan bazı organik asitler gibi ara ürünler veya oluşan CO2nin lokal etkileri. Yine alkali topraklarda mineralizasyon sonucu oluşan amonyak _Nitrobacter_leri önemli ölçüde engeller. Bunun sonucu oluşan nitrit birikimi diğer bakteri ve bitki gelişimini olumsuz etkileyebilir. Bazı bitki dokularının ayrışma ürünü olarak ortaya çıkan reçineler, tanenler ve fenol bileşikleri de mikroorganizmalara toksik etki yaparlar. Bu metabolik ürün ve yan ürünlerin antibiyotiklerden farklı etki gösterebilmeleri için ortamda yüksek konsantrasyonlarda bulunmaları gerekir.
Topraktan izole edilen organizmalarda laboratuar koşularında antibiyotik oluşturmaktadır. Aktinomisetler, özellikle _Streptomiset_ler önemli antibiyotik üreticisidirler. Streptomisin, kloramfenikol, sikloheksimid bileşikleri aktinomisetler tarafından oluşturulmaktadır. Antibiyotik üreten bakteriler arasında _Bacillus_ türleri ve _Pseudomonas_ suşları sayılabilir. Bunlar pycocyanin ve ilgili bileşikleri salgılar. Mantarlar içerisinde _Penicillum, Trichoderma, Aspergillus_ ve _Fusarium_ önemli antibiyotik üreten örneklerdir. Alg ve protozoalarda antibiyozis olayı gözlenmemiştir. Antibiyotikler, duyarlı mantarları, bakteri ve aktinomisetleri engelleme veya öldürmede etkilidir.
Bazı antibiyotikler özel bir etki gücüne sahiptir. Bazıları geniş spektrumlu olabilir. Örn: Streptomycin gram + ve gram  bakterilerle aktinomisetlere karşı etkilidir. Bazıları sınırlı bir spektrum gösterir. Örn: Viomycin esas olarak _Mycobacterium_ türlerine karşı aktiftir.
Antibiyotikler aktif organizmalarca küçük bir alanda kullanılan güç olup, salındıklarından bir süre sonra hızlı bir şeklide kimyasal ve biyolojik aktiviteleri kaybedebilirler.
Çeşitli antibiyotikler:
*Organizma*
*Antibiyotik*

_Streptomyces antibioticus_
Actinomycin

_S. erythraeus_
Erythromycin

_S. fradie_
Neomycin

_S. griseus_
Streptomycin

_S. niveus_
Novobiocin

_Bacillus polymyxa_
Polymixin

_Penicillum chrysogenum_
Penicilin



*Mantar gelişiminin engellenmesi (Fungistasis)*
Antibiyosis mikro ölçekli ve geçici bir etkileşim olduğu halde, toptaklarda çok daha geniş kapsamlı ve daha sürekli olan bir etki de mycostasis veya fungistasis olarak bilinen mantar inhibe edici özelliktir. Bunların neler olduğu tam olarak bilinmemekle beraber, suda çözünen, uçucu veya uçucu olmayan ve sıcaklıkla aktivitesini kaybeden toksinler olup mikrobiyal kökenli oldukları sanılmaktadır.
Toprakta mikrobiyal kökenli antibiyotik ve toksinlerin dışında, CO2, amonyak, nitrit, etilen ve kükürt bileşikleri gibi doğal populasyonların aktivitesine zarar veren mikrobiyal metabolitlerde bulunmaktadır. Örn: Amonyak _Nitrobacter_ler için etkili bir inhibitödür, aynı zamanda bazı mantar türlerini de baskı altına almaktadır.
*Avcılık (Predasyon ve Parazitlik)*
Antogonizmanın bu şeklinde bir organizma diğeri tarafından madde ve enerji kaynağı olarak kullanılır. Bakterilerin avcıları protozoalar olup bu yolla bakteri populasyonları önemli ölçüde etkilenir. Bakteri, alg ve mantarların büyük çoğunluğuna predatör diyemeyiz zira hücre duvarları katı partikülerin girişini engeller. Ancak mantarlar içinde nematodları tuzak kurarak yakalayan predatörlerin varlığı ilginçtir.
Bakteriofajların bakterileri çözmesi olayı parazitik bir etkidir. Topraklarda çok bulunan virüs benzeri kamçılı bir bakteri olan _Bdellovibrio_ bakteri yüzeylerine saldırarak onların çözülmesine neden olur, özellikle gram  bakteriler bu organizma için uygun avlardır. Toprakta bakterilerle beslenen bir diğer organizma grubu _Myxobacter_ler ve sıvaşıcı küflerdir. Bu organizma aynı zamanda alg ve mantarlarla da beslenir.
*Olumlu Etkileşimler*
*Kommensalizm*
Bu ilişkide türlerden biri yarar gördüğü halde diğeri etkilenmez. Bitki kalıntılarında, öncü mikroorganizmalar kompleks organik bileşikleri ayrıştırırlar, ortaya çıkan ürünler ikincil olarak kolonize olan organizmalara substrat görevi yapar. Örn: Selüloz ayrıştıran mantarlar ile şeker ayrıştıran mantarlar arasındaki ilişki. Yine selülozu parçalayan mantarların çeşitli organik asitleri üretmeleri, selülotik olmayan birçok bakteri ve mantara karbon kaynağı olarak görev yapar. Bakteriyel deaminizasyon reaksiyonları ile aminoasitlerden NH4+ (amonyak) iyonlarının serbest bırakılması _Nitrosomonas_ bakterisi için enerji kaynağı teşkil eder. Bu bakterinin oluşturduğu nitritler ise _Nitrobacter_ için substrat oluşturur.
*Mutualizm (Karşılıklı zorunlu yararlanma)*
Bu ilişkinin en iyi örneği Legümen köklerindeki _Rhizobium_ bakterilerinin oluşturduğu nodüllerdir. Yüksek bitki-mikroorganizma ilişkilerinde mutual tarz görülebilir. _Streptococcus feacalis_ ve _Lactobacillus arabinosis_ arasında mutual bir ilişki mevcuttur. Bu iki organizma bir arada bulunduklarında gelişebildikleri halde ayrı ayrı gelişmeleri mümkün olmamaktadır. Bunun nedeni, _S. faecalis_ gelişim faktörü olarak folik aside diğeri ise fenil alenine gereksinim duyar. Bu iki organizma birlikte olduklarında _Streptococcus_ fenil alenin sentezleyip salgılamakta diğeri ise folik asit sentezlemekte ve birbirlerinin gelişim faktörü gereksinimlerini karşılamaktadır.
Likenler de mutualistik simbiyozun mükemmel bir örneğini oluşturur.
*Protokooperasyon (Zorunlu olmayan karşılıklı ilişki)*
Bu olayda etkileşimde bulunan her iki türün bireyleri birbirinden yaralanır, fakat yaşamlarının devamı için işbirliği zorunlu değildir. Örn: havanın serbest azotunu bağlayan _Azotobacter_ler basit organik bileşiklerden yararlandıkları halde, selülozu ayrıştıran bakterilerin varlığı halinde, bunların ayrıştırdıkları ürünlerden yararlanabilirler. Bu tür ilişki her iki organizma içinde zorunlu değildir.
*Toprak Faunası*
Topraklarda mikroflora yanında zengin bir faunada bulunmaktadır. Toprak faunası kapsadığı canlıların boyutlarına ve hücre organizasyonuna göre mikro (200 µmden küçük), meso (200 µm  10 µm), makro (cm ile ölçülen hayvanlar) ve mega (memeliler) fauna olmak üzere çeşitli gruplara ayrılmaktadır. Yani toprak faunası ilkel tek hücreli canlılardan, gelişmiş çok hücreli varlıklara kadar çok değişik organizma gruplarını içerir.
Protozoalar toprağın mikrofaunasının çeşit ve sayı bakımından en zengin gruplarından birini oluşturur. Protozoa grubunda yer alan tek hücreli çoğunluk fotosentetik olmayan canlılar yüksek protistler olarak tanımlanan ökaryotik hücreli organizmalardır. Protozoalar içinde hayvanlarda parazit olan (malarya) türler bulunduğu gibi yüksek organizmalarla mutualistik ilişki içinde yaşayan diğer çeşitler de bulunur. Örn: termitlerin sindirim sistemimde yaşayan odun dokularının sindirilmesinde rol oynayan bazı kamçılılar. Serbest yaşayan protozoa türleri toprak, tatlı su ve denizlerde yaygındır. Toprakta bu organizmalar toprak kümelerinin etrafındaki su filmi katmanında, kısmen suyla dolu gözeneklerde gelişirler. Olumsuz çevre koşullarında örneğin kuraklıkta kist denilen dayanıklı formlar oluştururlar. Protozoalar 4 grupta toplanır:

Amoebae (kök bacaklılar) (_Sarcodina_)Flagellatlar (Kamçılılar) ( _Mastigophora_) (ikiye ayrılır; Phytofilagellat (ototrof) ve Zoofilagellat (heterotrof))Ciliatalar (Kirpikliler)Sporpzoalar (ozmotik beslenen canlılar)
Protozoaların topraktaki sayıları mevsimlere hatta günlere göre azalıp çoğalabilir. İlkbaharda karlar eridikten sonra en yüksek düzeydedirler. Yaz ve sonbaharda yağışlardan sonra topraktaki sayıları artar. Protozoalar toprağın özellikle 15 cmlik üst kısmında yaygın olmakla birlikte kurak bölgelerde, fakir kumlu topraklarda daha derinlerde bulunurlar. Toprak organik maddesi arttıkça protozoaların (özellikle amiplerin) sayıları artar. Çoğu heterotrof beslenir, alg, bakteri ve kendi cinsinden küçük formları besin olarak kullanırlar. Ototrof yeşil protozoalar (phytofilagellatlar örneğin) yeşil alglerle simbiyoz oluşturabilir, saprofit gruplara da rastlanır. Bunlardan kamçılı olanlar çözülmüş organik maddelerle beslenirler. Protozoaların aktif olmadıkları dönemde dış kısımları kalın koruyucu bir doku ile sarılır, böylece olumsuz çevre koşullarına karşı direnç kazanırlar. Optimum sıcaklık istekleri 18-22 ºC ve nötral pH düzeyleridir.
Protozoalardan özellikle _Infusoria ciliata_ ve amipler bakterilerle beslendiklerinden topraktaki bakteri populasyonunu kontrol etmiş olurlar. Kapsül oluşturan bakteri formları diğerlerinden daha az yenilen organizmalardır.
Toprak protozoaları populasyon yoğunlukları ve biyokütleleri ile toprağın önemli bir fraksiyonu olup organik madde döngüsüne dolaylı fakat önemli etkide bulunur. Bu organizmaların bakteriler üzerine olan predatör etkisi, bakteriyel biyokütlede, bağlı tutulan besin elementlerinin hızlı bir şekilde madde döngüsüne katılmasını sağlar. Örn: hafif bünyeli (kumlu) bir toprakta selülozun ayrışması sonrası yarayışlı azot formlarının biyokütlede tutularak yarayışsız duruma geçmesi ve kısa zaman sonra ise bu azot formlarının tekrar serbest kalması bu ortamdaki mikroflora ve mikrofauna faaliyetleriyle ilgilidir.
Protozoa
1. Amobae
Amoebina
Testaceae (Heliozoa, Foraminiferler, Radiolaria)
[IMG]file:///C:/Users/GOKCEK~1/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image003.gif[/IMG]2. Flagellatlar (Fito ve Zooflagellatlar)
_Monas vivipara_
_ Polytoma uvella_ toprakta en çok bulunanlar
_ Bodo spp._ 
_Clamydomonas_
Euglenoida
Astasia
3. Ciliata (Infusoria-Kirpikliler)
Colpoda
Stylonychia
Mytilus
4. Sporozoa (Telospirina)
*Toprakta mikrobiyal süksesyon*
Bitkilerin ölmekte olan dokuları, onlar toprağa düşmeden önce zayıf parazitler tarafından kolonize edilmektedir. Yere düştükten sonra öncelikle saprofitik şeker mantarları şekerleri ve selülozdan daha basit karbonhidratları kullanırlar. Bu mantarlar tipik _Phycomycetes_ ve _Fungi imperfecti_ gruplarıdır (Deuteromycetes). Bu mantar türleri hızlı misel gelişimi ve spor oluşumu ile yavaş gelişen türlere karşı iyi bir rekabet avantajına sahip organizmalardır. Birincil şeker mantarlarını, ikincil şeker mantarları ve selüloz ayrıştırıcılar takip eder. Selüloz ayrıştırıcılar çoğunluk _Ascomycetes, Fungi imperfecti_ ve _Basidiomycetes_ grubundan mantarlardır. İkincil şeker mantarları ise yeni dökülmüş bitki dokularındaki şekerler için birincil şeker mantarlarıyla rekabet edemez. Bu organizmalar selüloz mantarlarının oluşturduğu ayrışma ürünlerinden yararlanırlar. Bu kuramsal süksesyon en zor ayrışan bitki doku maddesi olan lignin ayrıştıran _Basidiomycetes_ ile son bulur.
*Topraktaki Organik Madde Ayrışması*
Toprak ekosisteminde fauna ve mikroflora tarafından ayrıştırılan organik bileşikler genel olarak karasal ekosistemin oluşturduğu primer üretim kalıntılarıdır. Bu organik bileşiklerin mineralizasyonunu gerçekleştiren mikroorganizmaların biyolojik kütlelerinden oluşan ölü dokularda daha sonra primer üretim kalıntıları gibi ayrıştırılır.
*Toprak Faunasının Katkıları*
Orman ekosistemlerinde uygun iklim ve edafik koşullarda döküntü katmanının şiddetle ayrışarak hızlı bir şekilde toprağa karışmasıyla, MULL denilen humus şekli oluşur. MODER (ya da MOOR) orta derecede mikroorganizma aktivitesi bulunan bir humus formudur. Bu nedenle humus tabakası toprağa yavaş karışır. HAM HUMUS ise mineral toprak üzerinde ayrışmaksızın duran kalın organik döküntüdür. Biyolojik aktivite yok denecek kadar az olduğundan mineral toprağa karışma yoktur. Toprak ekosisteminde yaşam birliklerindeki farklılıklar, oluşan humus çeşitlerinin, formlarının niteliklerine etki eder. Örn: Moder ve Ham Humus oluşumunda makrofauna üyeleri bulunmaz. Mull oluşumunda ise makrofauna üyeleri (diplopod, isopod, dipter larvaları, yumuşakçalar) çok etkilidir. Toprak faunası yumuşak dokulu (C/N oranı dar olan) bitkisel döküntüleri daha hızlı ayrıştırdığı halde sert dokulu döküntüler daha dayanıklıdır. Organik maddenin ayrışması MULL ile son bulduğu halde mikrobiyal aktivitenin yetersiz olduğu yerlerde ham humus şeklinde birikmektedir. Örn: soğuk iklimlerde mikrobiyal aktivitenin yetersizliği nedeniyle ham humus yaygın olarak görülür.
Toprak faunasının organik döküntüleri tüketerek tümüyle parçalaması sonucu, doku yapısı belirsizleşir, humuslaşma ilerler. Hem bu ayrışma fraksiyonları ve hem de fauna dışkıları birbiri ile ve mineral madde ile karışarak MODER denilen humus türünü oluşturur. Makrofaunaya dahil olan yer solucanları primer parçalanmaya daha az katılırlar, ancak organik-inorganik fraksiyonların karıştırılmasında etkileri fazladır. Solucanların sindirim sisteminden geçen organik maddeler boyut olarak küçültülür ve mikroorganizma tarafından daha kolay etkilenir duruma getirilir. Toprakta organik maddelerin parçalanması yer solucanlarının varlığında, olmadıkları koşullardan daha hızlı gerçekleşmektedir. Toprakta yer solucanı aktivitesi olmadığı durumlarda toprak yüzeyinde organik bir horizon oluşmaktadır.
Çeşitli toprak faunasının bu tür parçalayıcı, yumuşatıcı ve karıştırıcı etkisinden sonra organik kalıntılar toprak mikroflorasının etkisiyle daha hızlı değişime uğrarlar. Toprak hayvanlarının sindirim sisteminde ayrışmayan selüloz ve lignin gibi polimer bileşikler daha sonra önemli düzeyde mikroorganizmalar tarafından ayrıştırılır. Toprak hayvanları ayrıca bünyelerine yapışmış olan mikroorganizmaların taşınmasını ve organik maddelere temasını sağlayarak mikrobiyal ayrışmanın etkinliğini artırırlar.
*Toprak Miktoflorasının Katkısı*
Toprak yüzeyine düşen ve öncelikle primer parçalayıcılar tarafından mekanik olarak küçültülen, enzim, su kapsamı ve mineral besin maddelerince zenginleşmiş doku parçacıklarının ayrışması (mineralizasyonu) biyokimyasal etkiler ile mikroorganizmalar tarafından gerçekleştirilmektedir. Topraktaki çeşitli mikroflora grupları öncelikle hücre içi maddelerden aminoasit ve şeker gibi suda çözünen bileşikleri süratle ayrıştırır. Bunları takiben yine proteinler ve hücre orta lamelini oluşturan pektin maddeler ayrıştırılır. Bu maddeler mikroorganizmaların katkısı olmadan da diğer toprak faunası üyeleri tarafından kullanılabilir.
Hücre çeperini oluşturan selüloz ve lignin ayrışmaya dirençli olduklarından özel mikroorganizma grupları tarafından daha yavaş bir şekilde ayrıştırılır. Ligninin ayrışmasında _Basidiomycetes_ler etkin rol oynarlar. Yine de bu maddeler, humus maddeleriyle kıyaslandığında nispeten daha kolay ayrışır niteliktedir. Bitki ve hayvan kalıntılarının ayrışmasında aktif olan mikroorganizmalar SİMOJEN (Zymogen) mikroflora olarak bilinmekte ve humin maddelerin değişimine katılan otokton (yerli) mikrofloradan kolayca ayırt edilmektedir.
Şeker, organik asitler ve aminoasitlerden oluşan suda çözünebilir maddeler pek çok mikroorganizma tarafından kullanılır. Bunlar aerob koşullarda karışık bir mikroflora tarafından su, CO2 ve amonyağa ayrıştırıldıkları halde anaerob koşullarda ayrışması tamamlanmamış ürünlere Örn: laktik asit (süt), asetik asit (sirke) ve fumarik asitlere ayrıştırılır.
*Karbon Döngüsünde Toprak Ayrıştırıcıları*
CO2 yeryüzündeki karasal ekosstemlerde ototrof yüksek bitkiler ve su sitemlerinde algler tarafından organik karbona dönüştürülür (immobilizasyon). Böylece heterotrofik canlılar için gerekli organik substratlar sağlanmış olur. Atmosfer karbonunun sürekli olarak fotosentetik organizmalar tarafından organik karbon şekline dönüştürülmesi, ekosistemlerin bileşenlerinin dengesini bozduğundan dengenin oluşabilmesi için bu karbonlu bileşiklerin parçalanmaları ve CO2in tekrar atmosfere dönmesi gerekir.
Genel anlamda, toprak ekosistemlerinde karbon döngüsü; bitkiler tarafından fiksasyonu ve organik bileşiklerin sentezi için özümlenmesini, bitkisel organik kalıntılar ile primer (herbivor) ve daha üst düzey tüketicilere (karnivor) aktarılan kısmının mikroorganizmalarca ayrıştırılması ve tekrar CO2 şeklinde atmosfere verilmesini tanımlamaktadır.
Organik maddenin ayrışması mikroflora için iki farklı işlev görmektedir. Birincisi mikrobiyal gelişme için enerji sağlamak, ikincisi yeni hücre maddelerinin oluşturulması için C sağlamak. Çoğu mikroorganizma hücreleri yaklaşık %50 oranında C içerirler. C elementinin kaynağı klorofilli bitkiler için CO2 olmasına karşın, toprak mikroorganizmaları büyük ölçüde karbonlu maddeleri ana kaynak olarak kullanırlar. Oksijenli koşullar altında substrat karbonunun %20-40 kadarı özümlenir, geri kalan kısmı CO2 olarak açığa çıkar veya atık ürünler olarak birikir.
Mikroorganizmalar tarafından kullanılan organik substratlardaki enerjinin çok az bir kısmı anaerobik mikroflora tarafından açığa çıkarılmaktadır. Topraktaki organik maddeler toprak mikroflorasının bir ya da daha fazla populasyonlarının etkisiyle temel bileşenlerine kadar ayrıştırılır. Bu esnada gerekli olan enerji karbonlu maddelerin oksidasyonu ile sağlanır. Organik madde ayrışması bütün heterotrofların bir özelliği olduğundan mikrobiyal aktivitenin bir göstergesi olarak değerlendirilebilir. Bu işlem sonucu aerobik ayrışma koşullarının son ürünü olarak CO2 çıktığından belirli bir biyokütle içeren toprak kütlesinin O2 tüketimi ve CO2 oluşturması toprak solunumu olarak tanımlanır. Toprak solunum aktivitesinden kaynaklanan CO2nin 2/3 si mikroorganizma faaliyetlerinden, 1/3den azı da bitki kök solunumundan kaynaklanır. Çok az bir kısmı da toprak hayvanlarının aktiviteleriyle oluşur. Bundan dolayı toprak solunumu toprakların toplam biyolojik aktivitesini yansıtır. Toprak organik maddesinin (humus) ayrışması sırasında açığa çıkan CO2 oranı toprak tipine göre değişir. Humusun ayrışmasında etkili olan faktörler:

Toprağın organik madde miktarıToprağın işlenmesiSıcaklıkNempHDerinlik ve havalanma
Bitki dokuları genel olarak hemen hemen aynı oranda C kapsamına sahip (kuru ağırlığın yaklaşık %40ı) olmalarına rağmen azot kapsamları farklıdır. Düşük azot kapsamı olan bitki dokuları geniş C/N oranına sahip olduklarından ayrışmaları yavaş olur. Toprağın C/N oranı onun karakteristik denge değerlerinden biridir. Humus için bu değer kabaca 10/1dir. Bu kritik oran mikrobiyal komunitenin dinamik dengesini yansıtır. Çünkü mikrobiyal hücrelerin ortalama kimyasal bileşimi de benzer orana sahiptir. Bir kural olarak mikrobiyal hücreler 5 ile 15 kısım karbona karşılık 1 kısım azot içerirse de hakim aerob floranın ortalama C/N oranı 10/1dir.
Topraktaki kil minerallerinin miktar ve türü de C mineralizasyonunu etkilemektedir. Çünkü killer organik substratları, karbonhidratları ayrıştıran ekstraselüler enzimleri ve hatta bakteriyel hücreleri absorbe eder ve bir tür C-alıkoyucu görev yaparak ayrışmayı yavaşlatır.
Aerob C mineralizasyonunun esas ürünleri CO2, su, hücreler ve humus bileşenleridir. O2 yokluğunda organik karbon tamamlanmamış bir şekilde metabolize olur. Bunların yanında ara ürünler birikir ve önemli miktarlarda metan (CH4) ve daha az olmak üzere hidrojen (H2) oluşur. Aynı zamanda anaerobik fermantasyonda enerji üretimi düşüktür. Bundan dolayı ayrışan organik karbonun her bir ünitesine karşılık daha az hücre oluşur. Organik madde ayrışması önemli ölçüde yavaştır.
Bir toprak su altında kaldığında aerobik süreçlerden anaerobik süreçlere doğru bir değişim ortaya çıkar. Anaerobik koşullarda (örn: pirinç tarlaları) son ürün olarak CO2, metan ve H2 gazı oluşur. Organik asitler birikmeye başlar. En çok görülen asitler; asetik, formik, bütirik, süksinik ve laktik asitlerdir.
[IMG]file:///C:/Users/GOKCEK~1/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image004.gif[/IMG]C16H12O2 3CH4 + 3CO2
Ayrıca bazı alkoller ve karbonil bileşikler de ayrışma yan ürünleri olarak ortaya çıkar. Anaerobik koşullarda oluşan bir ayrışma türü düşük enerjili olduğundan organik maddelerin ayrışma hızları yavaştır. Bu nedenle bu tür ortamlarda bitki kalıntıları birikerek çoğunluk asit nitelikli turba veya peat topraklar ortaya çıkmaktadır. Anaerobik koşulların ürünleri bu habitatlarda metan oluşturan bakterilere enerji kaynağı görevi yapar.

----------


## anau

*Topraktaki Substrat Tiplerinin Mikrobiyolojisi*

Topraklarda organik kalıntıların ayrışma ürünleri ve bitki köklerinin salgıları gibi basit organik bileşikler bulunmakla birlikte, mikrobiyal gelişme için kullanılan doğal substratların çoğu karmaşık bileşiklerdir. Toprak mikroorganizmaları için en yaygın substratlar; selüloz, hemiselüloz, lignin, k,t,n ve humustur.
*Selüloz*
Selüloz molekülleri glikozun 1 ve 4. C atomlarının bağlanması ile oluşan düz zincirler şeklindedir. Her molekülde 2000-10000 en fazla 15000 glikoz ünitesi bulunur. Ancak bu sayı bitki türlerine göre değişir. Yüksek bitkilerin selüloz kapsamı tip ve yaşına göre değişir.
Topraklar kimyasal ve fiziksel özelliklerindeki farklılıklar nedeniyle farklı selüloz ayrıştırma kapasitesi gösterirler. Selülozun ayrışmasını etkileyen faktörler;

Yarayışlı azot düzeyiSıcaklıkToprak havalanmasıToprak ve bitki kalıntılarının nem oranıpHDiğer karbonhidratların varlığıBitki kalıntılarının lignin oranı
Topraklara inorganik azot verilmesi selüloz ayrışmasını olumlu etkilemektedir. Amonyum ve nitrat tuzları uygun kaynaklardır. Ayrışma oranı ilave edilen azot miktarına bağlıdır. Ancak yüksek düzeylerde, selüloz ayrışması bu artışa tepkisiz kalır. Eklenen azot miktarı 35 kısım selüloza karşı 1 kısım inorganik azot düzeyine ulaşmasından sonra yararlı olmamaktadır.
Selülozun biyolojik olarak tüketilmesi donma sıcaklıklarından 65ºC düzeylerine kadar değişmektedir. Selülotik organizmaların her çeşidi sıcaklıktan farklı etkilenmektedir. Diğer faktörler hem enzim aktivitesini hem de mikrobiyal aktivitesi etkilediğinden selülozun ayrışması da buna paralel olarak farklılıklar gösterir.
Selülozu ayrıştıran mikroorganizmalar çok çeşitli olduklarından ve her birinin çevre istekleri de farklı olduğu için selüloz ayrışması geniş çevre koşullarında meydana gelir. Selüloz ayrıştıran organizmalar;
Mantarlar
Bakteri
Aktinomiset

_Alternaria_
_Bacillus_
_Micromonospora_

_Aspergillus_
_Cellulomonas_
_Nocardia_

_Coprinus_
_Clostridium_
_Streptomyces_

_Fomes_
_Corynebacterium_
_Streptospongium_

_Fusarium_
_Polyangium_


_Penicillum_
_Sporocytophaga_


_Polyporus_
_Vibrio_


_Rhizoctonia_
_Cytophaga_


_Rhizopus_



_Trametes_





Aerob bakteriler selülozu CO2 ve hücresel maddelere ayrıştırırken anaerob olanların mezofilik ve termofilik olanları farklı ürünler oluştururlar. Doğada en yaygın anaerob selüloz parçalayanlar _Clostridium_ cinsi içinde yer alırlar. Bu cinsin mezofilik ve termofilik türleri selüloz fermantasyonunda farklı ürünler oluştururlar.
Selüloz parçalanmasının ilk basamağı bir polimerin enzimatik hidrolizidir. Selülaz enzimleri çözünür olmayan selülozu basit, suda çözünür mono ve disakkaritlere dönüştürür. Bundan sonra basit şekerler aeroblar tarafından CO2’e ve anaeroblar tarafından alkol ve organik asitlere dönüştürülür. Mikrobiyal hücre selüloz molekülü için geçirimsiz olduğundan organizma C kaynağını yarayışlı kılmak için hücre dışına enzim salgılar. Dolayısıyla çözünmez olan maddeler çözünür şekerler halinde hücre zarından girebilir. Selüloz ayrışmasında kil mineralleri de önem arz eder. Selüloz ve onun ayrışma ürünleri kil mineralleri tarafından adsoblanır ve bazı kil türleri etkili enzimleri inaktif duruma sokabilir.
*Hemiselüloz*
Bunlar strüktürel olarak selüloza benzemez. Bu polimerlerin tam kimyasal hidrolizi ile basit şekerler ve bunların ürünleri olan üronik asitler ortaya çıkar.
Yapılarında tek tür monosakkarit bulunduranlar Homoglikanlar adını alır. Örn: Ksilan (ksiloz), manan (mannoz), galaktan (galaktoz). İkiden fazla farklı monosakkaritten oluşanlar Heteroglikanlar adını alır. Bunlar polimerdeki şeker ya da üronik asitler esas alınarak adlandırılır. Örn: Arabinogalaktan gibi.
Hemiselülozlar, selülozun zincirli yapısına karşılık, dallanmış yapı gösterirler.
Bitki dokuları toprağa karıştığında hemiselülozlar başlangıçta hızlı ayrışırlarsa da bu hız daha sonra yavaşlar. Ayrışma sırasında C’un bir kısmı protoplazmaya çevrilirken bir kısmı da CO2’e dönüştürülmektedir. Hemiselüloz ayrışması ortamın pH’sına, sıcaklığa, çevrenin fiziksel ve kimyasal özelliğine göre değişmektedir. O2 düzeyi azaldıkça ayrışma yavaşlamakta ve anaerob koşullarda zor ilelemektedir. Hemiselülotik bileşikler içinde en önemlisi Ksilan’dır. Zira bu bileşik çayır ve odunsu bitkilerin toplam karbonhidrat kapsamının büyük bir kısmını oluşturur. Ksiloz içeren karbonhidratların bu nedenle toprakta ayrışmasının önemi fazladır.

Hemiselülozu ayrıştıran organizmalar;

*Bakteriler*


_Bacillus_
Mannan, galaktomannan, ksilan

_Cytophaga_
Galaktan

_Pseudomonas_
Ksilan

_Streptomycet_
Mannan, ksilan

*Mantarlar*


_Alternaria_
Arabinoksilan, ksilan

_Aspergillus_
Araban, mannan, arabinoksilan

_Fusarium_
Araban, arabinoksilan

_Penicillum_
Araban, mannan






*Toprakta Basit Organik Bileşiklerin Ayrışması*
Hücre bileşenlerinin birçoğu toprak mikroorganizmalarının büyük bir kısmı tarafından hızla kullanılabilir şekildedir. Şekerler, amino şekerler, organik asitler ve aminoasitler toprağa hücre protoplazmasından serbest bırakılır ve aynı zamanda daha karmaşık bileşiklerin ayrışması yoluyla ortaya çıkarlar. Bütün bu maddelerin hepsi toprak mikroflorası tarafından hızlı bir şekilde kullanılır. Sonuçta mikrobiyal aktivite artarken doğal organik ayrışma da hızlanmış olur.
Toprak mikroorganizmalarının büyük bölümü karbonhidrat ve proteinlerin oksidasyonu sırasında oluşan organik asitlerin çoğunu kullanabilirler. Bu gibi maddeler suyla doygun havasız koşullarda daha fazla bulunurlar.
Suda çözünür şekerler toprakta küçük miktarlarda bulunur fakat çözünmeyen formların yapısında da yer alırlar. Herhangi bir organizma bu polimerleri etkilediğinde şeker serbest kalır ve enerji sağlamak için organizmalar tarafından kullanılır.
Aminoasitler toprağa katıldıklarında ilk 48 saat içinde büyük ölçüde ayrışmakta ve 96 saat sonra tümüyle ortadan kaybolmaktadır. Lizin ve trozin gibi bazı aminoasitler ayrışmaya dirençlidirler. Aerob koşullarda aminoasitler amonyak ve CO2’e ayrışırken anaerob koşullarda amonyak ve uçucu yağ asitleri oluşmaktadır.
*Karmaşık Organik Bileşiklerin Ayrışması*
Bunlar suda çözünmeyen ve molekül büyüklüğü nedeniyle mikroorganizmalar tarafından doğrudan kullanılmayan bileşiklerdir. Bu bileşikler ekstraselüler enzimler tarafından ayrıştırılır ve mikroorganizmalar tarafından özümlenmeden önce abdorbe edilirler.
*Nişasta*
Nişasta glikozdan oluşan 2 polimerin amiloz ve amilopektinin karışımıdır. Amiloz, glikoz moleküllerinin 1-4 glikoz bağları ile oluşan bir zincir yapısına sahiptir, amilopektin ise bu zincire ilaveten 1-6 bağlarıyla bir yan zincir de oluştururlar. 
Pek çok karmaşık organizma grupları nişastayı karbon ve enerji kaynağı olarak kullanabilmekte ise de yalnızca birkaç toprak organizması nişastayı organik asit ve CO2’e ayrıştırabilmekte, diğer bazıları yalnızca dekstrine çevirebilmektedir.
Toprak bakteri, mantar ve aktinomisetleri oluşturdukları ekstraselülar bir enzim olan α-amilaz ile nişastayı hidrolize ederler. α-amilaz hem amilozu hem de amilopektini birkaç şeker ünitesinden oluşan dekstrine indirger. β-amilaz enzimi ise amilozu maltoza amilopektini de maltoz ve dekstrin karışımına indirger. Maltoz ise sonuçta β-glikozidaz enzimi tarafından glikoza hidrolize edilir.

Nişastayı kullanabilen bazı mikroorganizmalar;
*Bakteri*
*Aktinomiset*
*Mantar*

_Bacillus flavobacterium_
_Micromonospora_
_Aspergillus_

_Chromobacterium micrococcus_
_Nocardia_
_Fomes_

_Clostridium pseudomonas_
_Streptomyces_
_Fusarium_

_Cytophaga_

_Polyporus_



_Rhizopus_




*Pektik Maddeler*
Pektik maddeler hücre orta lamelinde yaygın olarak bulunan ve galakturonik asit ünitelerinin birbirlerine uygun zincirler halinde bağlanmasıyla oluşan karbonhidratlardır. Bakteri, mantar ve aktinomisetler pektik maddeleri C ve enerji kaynağı olarak kullanıp hidrolize ederler. Pektik maddeleri kullanan mikroorganizmalar daha ziyade kök bölgesinde yaygındırlar. Bakterilerden _Arthrobacter, Bacillus, Clostridium, Micrococcus, Pseudomonas,_ Mantarlardan _Streptomycetes, Micromonospora, Actinoplanes, Microbispora_ ve Aktinomisetlerden_Streptosporangium_.
Pektinoesteraz enzimi pektin ve pektinik asitleri pektik asite çevirirler.
Farklı basamaklarda etkin olan diğer polimer molekülünün hidrolitik yapısını etkileyen enzimler ve trans-eliminatif molekül bölünmesi yapan enzimlerle pektik asit sonuçta galakturonik aside çevrilir.
*İnulin*
Fruktoz ünitelerinden oluşan bir polisakkarit olup bitkilerde depo maddesi olarak kullanılır. Diğer karbonhidratları ayrıştıran benzeri mikroorganizmalar tarafından inulaz enzimi yardımıyla fruktoz ünitelere ayrılır.
*Kitin* 
Arthropod iskeletleri, mantar hücre duvarları, bazı alglerle nematod yumurtalarının önemli bileşeni olan kitin selüloz gibi uzun molekül zincirlerinden oluşur. Bileşiğin temel birimi aminoşekerlerdir. Suda çözünmeyen bir madde olup organizmalara mekanik destek sağlar. Kitinin ayrışma ürünleri glikoz ve amonyak olup bunlar mikroorganizmalar tarafından geniş ölçüde kullanılan bileşiklerdir. Mantar, aktinomiset ve bakterilerin hepsi kitini etkileme gücüne sahiptirler. En yaygın olanları _Mortierella, Streptomyces, Pseudomonas_ ve _Bacillus_’tur.


*Lipidler*
Bitki ve hayvan dokularında bulunan yağlar, yağ asitleri ve gliserinin oluşturudğu karmaşık esterlerdir. Mumlar ise yağ asitlerinin yüksek monohidrik alkollerle oluşturdukları esterlerdir. Bu bileşikler lipaz (esteraz) enzimiyle parçalanırlar. Özellikle bakteriler yağ ve mumları etkilemektedir. Bitki yüzeylerinde bulunan yağların (Kütin) ayrışmasında kütin esteraz ve karboksi kütin peroksidaz enzimleri rol oynar. Kütin toprağa ulaşmadan önce yaprak yüzeyi (fillosfer) organizmalar tarafından kısmen ayrıştırılır. Mayalar ve _Azotobacter_ kütikulayı ayrıştırır ve böylece yapraktan besin maddesi sızmazı artar. Mayalardan _Rhodotorula_ ve mantarlardan _Penicillum spinulosum_ Kütini ayrıştıran en yaygın toprak organizmalarıdır.
*Hidrokarbonlar*
Toprakta çok sayıda hidrokarbon ve türevleri sentezlenmekte veya ayrışıma uğramaktadır. Bu nedenle genel C döngüsü içinde önemli bir yer kapsamaktadır. Topraklara katılan hidrokarbonlar içinde çeşitli zararlıların savaşımı için geliştirilen çeşitli yapay kimyasal maddeler bulunmakta ve bunların topraktaki etkenlik süreleri içinde ayrışmaları onların zararlılara karşı göstereceği etki düzeyini değiştirebilmektedir. Bu nedenle hidrokarbonlar ve ilişkili bileşiklerin mikrobiyolojik etkilenmesinin hem tarımsal ve hem de ekolojik önemi bulunmaktadır.
*Toprakta Metan Oluşumu ve Dönüşümleri*
Topraklarda oksijen yetmezliği koşullarında, selüloz, hemiselüloz, organik asitler, proteinler ve alkoller gibi organik maddelerin ayrışması önemli miktarlarda metan (CH4) oluşumu ile ilişkilidir. Su baskını altındaki topraklarda karbonlu maddelerin ayrışması sırasında önemli düzeyde metan oluşmaktadır. Metan oluşturan bakteriler Methanobacteriaceae familyası üyeleridir. Çubuk şekilli olanlar Methanobacterium, küresel şekilli olanlar _Methanosarcina_ ve _Methanococcus._ Metan üreten bakteriler kompleks karbonhidratlar ve aminoasitler yerine formik, asetik, propiyonik, bütirik, valerik asitler ile metanol, etanol, isopropanoli isobütanol ve pentanol gibikısa zincirli yağ asitleri ve basit alkol türündeki organik maddeleri metabolize ederler. Doğal koşullarda iki ya da daha fazla mikrobiyal grubun birlikte çalışmasıyla şekerler, proteinler, selüloz ve hemiselülozlar metana çevrilebilir. Bu reaksiyonlarda diğer organizmaların ana substrattan türetmiş olduğu organik asit ve alkoller metan bakterileri tarafından fermente edilir.
Toprakta oluşan ikinci uçucu nitelikteki basit hidrokarbon etilendir. _Agaricus, Alternaria, Aspergillus,Fusarium, Mucor, Penicillum_ gibi mantarlar yanında _Candida, Trichosporon_ türü mayalar ve _Pseudumonas_ türü spor oluşturan bakteriler ile aktinomisetler sayılabilir. Etilen toprakta yatay kök sistemi gelişimi ve tohum çimlenmesini artırmaktadır.
*Aromatik Bileşiklerin Ayrışması*
Lignin ayrışması sonucu aromatik yapı bloklarından oluşan ve humus bileşiklerini meydana getiren çeşitli ayrışma ürünleri yanında bitki dokuları tek Benzen halkasından oluşmuş hidrokarbonlardan flavonoidler, terpenler ve tanen gibi çok daha karmaşık yapılı bileşiklere kadar bir seri aromatik bileşikler içerirler. Mantar ve aktinomisetlerde aromatik ünitelerden oluşan ve melanin olarak bilinen bir polimer üretirler. Proteinlerin yapısındaki bazı aminoasitler ve toprağa katılan yapay kimyasallar da aromatik hidrokarbonlar içerir. Bunların toprakta ayrışmasında bakteriler önemli rol oynar. Örn: _Pseudomonas, Mycobacterium, Acinetobacter, Arthrobacter_ ve _Bacillus_ grupları. Bazı koşullarda bu ayrışıma mantar ve streptomisetler de katılır.
*Azot Döngüsü*
Tüm canlıların yapı taşını oluşturan aminoasit, proteinler ile nükleik asit, hormon ve vitaminlerin yapısına giren azot canlı yaşamı için temel elementlerdendir. Doğadaki temel azot kaynağı atmosfer olup N2 ve N2O formundadır. Atmosfer gazları itibariyle %78’ini oluşturur. Bitkiler ve mikroorganizmaların çoğu atmosferde bulunan N=N gazından besin maddesi olarak yararlanamazlar. Ancak bazı mikroorganizma grupları serbest azot gazını redükte ederek amonyak (NH3) formuna çevirir. Bu olay biyolojik azot fiksasyonudur. Bitkiler ise nitrat (NO3) ve amonyum (NH4) iyonları halindeki azotu kullanırlar. Azot döngüsü mineralizasyon, fiksasyon, asimilasyon ve denitrifikasyon olaylarını içerir.
*Azot Mineralizasyonu*
Organik azotlu bileşiklerin mikroorganizmalar tarafından ayrıştırılarak mineral forma dönüştürülmesi olayıdır. Bunun sonucunda amonyum ve nitrat iyonları oluşur. Organik bileşiklerden amonyum iyonlarının tüketilmesine *amonifikasyon*, topraktaki özel bakteri grupları tarafından amonyum iyonlarının kademeli olarak nitrit ve nitrat iyonlarına yükseltgenmesine de *nitrifikasyon* denir. Amonifikasyon olayı çeşitli heterotrofik organizmalar tarafından yürütüldüğü halde nitrifikasyon ototrof nitelikli organizmalarca oluşturulur.
Organik azotla organik karbon mineralizasyonu birbiriyle ilişkilidir. İşlenmeyen topraklarda iki elementin mineralizasyonu paralellik gösterir. Bu gibi ortamlarda C ve N arasında 7-15/1 gibi bir oran vardır. Bu nedenle toprağa katılan organik kalıntılardaki C/N oranları mineralizasyon hızı ve olayları üzerinde etkili olmaktadır. Organik maddenin C/N oranı 30/1 den daha geniş ise net immobilizasyon, 20/1 daha dar ise net mineralizasyon gerçekleşmektedir.
(İmmobilizasyon=Asimilasyon= azotun karmaşık bileşikler halinde organik olarak tutulması) (Bu oranlar kuzey yarıküredeki ılıman işlenir topraklar için hesaplanmıştır).
*Amonifikasyon*
Heterotrof organizmalar tarafından topraktaki organik maddelerden azotun açığa çıkarılmasıdır. Bu mikroorganizmalar arasında gram – ve + kısa çubuk bakterileri, _Arthrobacter_ spp. gram + kokkoid çubuklar, koklar, spor oluşturmayan uzun çubuk bakteriler, _Bacillus_ spp. gözlenmektedir. Bu ayrışım sürecinde ilk önce protein çözünmesi (proteolisis) gerçekleşir ve sonuçta amino-N formları açığa çıkar. Bu nedenle olay aynı zamanda aminizasyon olarak da tanımlanmaktadır. Amonyağın açığa çıkmasına neden olan bu olay amonifikasyon olarak tanımlanır. Mikroorganizmalar bu işlevi hücre dışına salgıladıkları enzimlerle gerçekleştiriler. Aerob koşullarda amonifikasyon sonunda CO2, NH2, H2O ve SO2 gibi ürünler ortaya çıktığı halde, anaerob kokuşma koşullarında kötü kokulu merkaptanlar, H2S, CO2, RNH2 ve RCOOH gibi tam mineralize olmamış ürünler ortaya çıkar.
Değişik topraklarda amonifikasyon yapan bazı bakteriler; _Arthrobacter, Pseudomonas, Bacillus, Clostridium, Serrata, Micrococcus,_ bazı mantarlar; _Alternaria, Aspergillus, Mucor, Penicillum_ ve _Rhizopus_ gibi örneklerdir.
Proteinlerdeki peptid bağlarını ekzopeptidaz ve endopeptidaz gibi proteaz enzimleri parçalar. Ektopeptidaz aminoasit zincirinin son kısmını, endopeptidaz ise zincirin belli bir mesafedeki kısmını etkiler. Aminoasitlerin ayrışması sırasında amin grubunun amonyağa çevrilmesi ve açığa çıkarılmasına ise dekarboksilasyon denir.
Diğer azot içeren bir organik madde olan nükleik asitler ribonükleaz ve deoksiribonükleaz enzimleriyle parçalanır. Ribonükleaz enzimi _Bacillus, Pseodomonas, Mycobacterium_ gibi bakterilerle _Aspergillus, Fusarium, Mucor, Penicillum_ ve _Rhizopus_ türü mantarlar tarafından salgılanır. Deoksiribonükleaz salgılayan mikroorganizmalar _Arthrobacter, Bacillus, Clostdrium_ ve _Pseudomonas_ bakterileri ile _Cladosporium_ ve _Fusarium_ türü mantarlardır.
Amonifikasyon sonucu oluşan amonyak toprak çözeltisinde çözünerek form değiştirir. CO2’nin suda çözünmesiyle oluşan karbonik asit de amonyum iyonlarının oluşumunda etkili olmaktadır. Oluşan amonyağın bir kısmı ortam pH’ına göre NH3 gazı halinde atmosfere geçer.
*Nitrifikasyon*
Amonyum iyonlarının özel mikroorganizma grupları tarafından kademeli olarak nitrat iyonlarına çevrilmesine nitrifikasyon denir. Molekül oksijene ihtiyaç duyulan bir reaksiyondur. Amonyumun nitrit iyonlarına çevriminde rol alan toprak bakterileri; _Nitrosomonas, Nitrosococcus, Nitrosospira, Nitrosolobus._
Oluşan nitrit iyonları mikroorganizma ve bitki gelişimi için toksik maddelerdir. Ancak ortam koşullarında hemen nitrat iyonlarına çevrilirler. Bu işlemden sorumlu bakteriler; _Nitrobacter._
Nitrifikasyon organizmaları organik C’u kullanmadıkları gibi azot içermeyen diğer organik maddelerin oksidasyonundan enerjide sağlayamazlar, bu amaçla mutlaka azot içeren organik maddeler (NH4, NO2 gibi) kullanmak zorundadırlar. Yani nitrifikasyon bakterileri C kaynağı olarak CO2’i enerji kaynağı olarak da inorganik azotlu bileşiklerin biyolojik oksidasyonunu kullanırlar.
Nitrifikasyon bakterileri kuvvetli aerob olduklarından reaksiyonlar mutlaka oksijence zengin koşullarda gerçekleşmektedir. Bundan dolayı su altında kalan veya drenaj sorunları olan topraklarda nitrifikasyon sınırlanmaktadır.
Toprak pH’sının 6’nın altına düşmesi nitrifikasyonu zayıflatır. Nitrifikasyonun optimum sıcaklığı 24-29 ºC arasındadır. Tarla kapasitesinin %80 düzeyinde nem miktarı nitrifikasyon için optimumdur. Topraklarda karbonatların ve diğer tampon maddelerin varlığı nitrifikasyonu olumlu etkiler. Toprağa eklenen bitki kalıntılarının C/N oranları süreci etkilemekte ve C/N oranı dar organik maddelerin ilavesi nitrat oluşumunu hızlandırmaktadır. Yağışın fazla olduğu bölgelerde topraktaki nitratın yıkanması ve taban suyuna karışması fazla olmakta bu da çevre sorunlarına yol açmaktadır.
*İnorganik Azotun Topraktan Kaybı*
İnorganik azot bileşikleri olan amonyum ve nitratlar çeşitli yollarla topraktan uzaklaştırılır;

Bitkiler tarafından alınımMikroorganizmalar tarafından özümleme (immobilizasyon)Uçucu bileşikler şeklinde atmosfere karışmaSızma sularıyla topraktan yıkanma
Azotun genel çevrimi en önemli mikrobiyolojik etki mineral azotlu bileşiklerin uçucu formlara çevrilmesi şeklinde kaybıdır. Amonyum amonyak şeklinde atmosfere kaçabilir ama bu ancak alkali koşullarda gerçekleşir. Azotun gaz bileşikler halinde kaybının en önemli kaynağı ise denitrifikasyondur.
*Denitrifikasyon*
Toprak azotunun gaz bileşikler halinde kaybolması olayıdır. Topraktaki nitrat ve amonyum iyonları azot oksit (N2O) ve serbest azot gazı (N2) şeklinde çevrilir. Bu olay çok asidik olmayan koşullarda, genellikle pH 5’in üzerinde ve zayıf havalanma koşullarında meydana gelmektedir. Toprakta aktif mikrobiyal populasyonun ve kolay ayrışabilir organik maddelerin varlığı, sıcak ve nemli periyotlar denitrifikasyon için uygun koşullar yaratır.
Denitrifikasyon bakterileri fakültatif anaerob olup serbest O2 yokluğunda nitrat, nitrit veya azot oksitlerini hidrojen akseptörü (alıcı) olarak kullanmaktadır. Denitrifikasyon yapan mikroorganizmalar nitratlardan 3 şekilde yararlanır

Azot kaynağı olarakNitratı oksijen kaynağı olarakNitrat özümlenmesinde
Denitrifikasyon yapan bakteriler;
Heterotrof bakteriler; _Pseudomonas denitrificans, Bacillus nitroxus_
Ototrof bakteriler; _Thiobacillus denitrificans, Micrococcus denitrificans_
Fakültatif bakteriler; _Achromobacter_
Koşullar anaerobik solunum için uygun olmadığında bu bakteriler nitrat redüksiyonuna başlarlar. Aşırı su miktarı ve olumsuz fiziksel koşulların yarattığı anaerobik ortamın yanı sıra kuvvetli bir toprak solunumunun oluşturduğu yüksek CO2 basıncı da denitrifikasyona sebep olabilir. Bu durumda toprak havasında oksijen kısmi basıncı azalır ve mikroorganizmalar elektron transferinde kullanacakları oksijeni nitrat ve nitrit yoluyla sağlarlar. Bu nitrat solunumunda nitrat ve nitrit iyonları hidrojen akseptörü olarak O2’nin görevini üstlenir. Bu olay sonucunda nitrat hücredeki azotlu bileşiklerin oluşturulmasında kullanıldığı için nitrat asimilasyonundan ayırmak gerekir.
Denitrifikasyon, elektron vericisi olarak organik maddenin, elektron alıcısı olarak nitrat azotunun, karbon kaynağı olarak da gene organik maddenin kullanıldığı bir olaydır. Oksijensiz ortamda heretotrof organizmalar tarafından gerçekleştirilen bu olay ANOKSİK solunum olarak da adlandırılır. Amaç nitrat azotunun NO3- → NO2-→ NO → N2O →N2 zinciriyle önce nitrite sonra azot gazına indirgenmesidir.
Nitrat redüksiyonunda her zaman gaz çıkmaz, iki şekilde denitrifikasyon olur;

Gazsız denitrifikasyon veya nitrat amonifikasyonuGerçek denitrifikasyon (gaz çıkışlı)
*Azot Fiksasyonu*
Atmosferde bol miktarda bulunan moleküler azotun amonyum formlarına indirgenerek yarayışlı duruma geçmesine azot fiksasyonu denir.
Mikroorganizmalar tarafından fiske edilen moleküler azotun (biyolojik yolla) yanı sıra azot atmosferden azot bileşikleri ve yağmur suyunda çözünmüş olarak abiyotik yolla da döngüye katılır. Yağmur suyunda bulunan toz tanecikleri ve koloidal organik atıklardaki organik azottur. Fakat yağmur suyundaki iki temel azot formu amonyum (NH4) ve nitrattır (NO3). Yağmur suyundaki nitratın bir kısmı elektrik boşalmaları (şimşek-yıldırım) ile meydana gelirse de bir kısmı da atmosferdeki organik azot fraksiyonlarının mineralizasyonundan türemiş amonyumun fotokimyasal oksidasyonuyla oluşmaktadır. Bu durumda yağmur suyundaki nitrat azotu yeni fiske edilmiş bir azot olmayıp azot döngüsünde bulunan bir azot fraksiyonudur.
Biyolojik azot fiksasyonu ya serbest yaşayan ya da bağımlı (simbiyoz) mikroorganizmalar tarafından gerçekleştirilir.
*Serbest Azot Fiksasyonu*
Serbest yaşayan ve molekül azotu bağlama yeteneğinde olan mikroorganizmalar bakteriler ve mavi-yeşil alglerdir. Algler toprakta olduğu kadar sucul ortamlarda da azotu tespit ederler.
Serbest azot hem heterotrof hem de ototrof bakteriler tarafından fiske edilir. Heterotrof türler arasında aerob ve anaerob olanlar vardır.
Aerob olanlar; _Azotobacter chroococcum, A. beijerinckia,_ diğerleri; _Pseudomonas, Bacillus, Mycobacterium, Spirillum._
Anaerob olanlar; _Clostridium_
Ototrof olanlar; Kemotrof olanlar; _Methanobacterium omelianski_
Fotoototrof olamlar; yeşil ve mor kükürt bakterileri
Mavi-yeşil algler; _Nostoc_ ve _Anabena_ fotosentezle O2 üreten, CO2 fiksasyonu yapan ve Azot fiske eden organizmalardır.
*Simbiyotik Azot Fiksasyonu*
Baklagil köklerinde simbiyoz yaşayan _Rhizobium_ bakterileri ve diğer ağaç türünden yüksek bitkilerle simbiyoz yaşayan aktinomisetler havanın serbest azotunu simbiyotik olarak fiske eden mikroorganizmalardır.
Baklagiller insan ve hayvan beslenmesinde son derece önemli, ekonomik değeri olan bir bitki grubudur. Baklagiller azot ihtiyacını iki yolla sağlar. Ya nitratların absorbsiyonu kökler yoluyla olur ya da atmosfer azotunun Fiksasyonu yoluyla alınır. İkinci şekilde, atmosfer azotu toprak havasından _Rhizobium_ bakterilerinin oluşturduğu nodüle geçer ve burada nitrogenaz enzimi ile redükte edilerek amonyağa çevrilir. Bu amonyak daha sonra aminoasit ve proteinleri oluşturmak üzere bitki içindeki madde dönüşümlerine katılır.
_Rhizobium_ bakterileri baklagil köklerinde nodül oluşturarak bir simbiyoz birliktelik oluşturur. _Rhizobium_ bakterileri havanın serbest azotunu tespit ederler. Bir baklagil bitkisi bu yolla çoğunluk bir hektar toprağa 200-300 kg bitkiye yarayışlı azot sağlar. Baklagil köklerinde nodül oluşumu bitki ile _Rhizobium_ bakterileri arasında karşılıklı etkileşim sonucu gerçekleşir. _Rhizobium_’un farklı türleri farklı baklagil köklerinde nodül oluşturduğu gibi bir _Rhizobium_ türü birkaç baklagil köküne de enfekte olabilir. Yani belirli bir grup baklagil bitkisini enfekte eden yalnız bir tür bakteri vardır. Bakteriyi kabul eden bu “konukçu” bitkiler çapraz inokülasyon grupları altında toplanmıştır. Herhangi bir baklagil bitkisinin etken bir nodülden izole edilen bir _Rhizobium_ türünün izole edildiği baklagil bitkisinden başka çeşitlerde de nodül oluşturabilme yeteneğine ÇAPRAZ AŞILAMA denir. Nodül oluşumu 3 safhada gerçekleşir;

Bakteriler IAA salarak kök gelişimini hızlandırır ve kılcal köklerin özel bir şekil almasına neden olurken kökler de triptofon maddesi salgılayarak bakteri gelişimini uyarır. Bu dönem enfeksiyon öncesi dönemdir.Bakteriler kök hücrelerine girerek bir enfeksiyon şeridi ya da iplikçiği oluştururlar. Bu yolla kök meristem hücrelerindeki bakteriler kortekse taşınır.Enfeksiyon şeridi korteksdeki tetraploid hücrelere ulaşır (genel kromozom sayısının 2 katı fazla olan). Bu ve etrafındaki hücreler hızla bölünerek çoğalır ve kök yapısı değiştirilir. Enfeksiyon şeridinin yayılmasıyla bakteriler hücre sitoplazmasına dağılır. Bu esnada bakteriler şekil bozukluğuna uğrar, _Rhizobium_ bakterilerinin bu formuna Bakteroid denir. Azot fiksasyonu sadece bakteroid içeren nodüllerde gerçekleşir.
Azot fiksasyonu yapabilen etkili nodüllerin (bakteroidli) rengi baklagillere has olan ve demir içeren bir hemoglobin maddesinden kaynaklanmaktadır. Buna leghemoglobin denir. Nodüllerin sayısı ve büyüklüğü etkili olabilme ve aktif olarak azot fiksasyonu yapabilme bakımından önemlidir. Oluşan nodüller içindeki bakteroidler azot fiksasyonunda çalışan nitrogenaz enzimi üretirler. Bu enzim atmosfer azotunun biyolojik indirgenmesini katalizler. Doğal koşullarda toprak pH’ı simbiyotik azot tespitini etkileyen en önemli nedenlerden biridir. Simbiyotik sistemlerin çoğu optimal işlevleri için oldukça yüksek pH derecelerine gerek duyar. 

*Fosfor Döngüsü ve Mikrobiyolojisi* 
Fosfor hücrelerin çekirdeklerinde ve sitoplazmalarında bulunan DNA ve RNA’nın temel yapı taşlarından biridir.
İnorganik P: çözünmez inorganik P bileşikleri bitkilere büyük ölçüde yarayışsız durumdadır. Fakat birçok mikroorganizma fosfatları çözerek yarayışlılığını arttırabilir. Bu tür bakteriler çoğunlukla kök yüzeyi üzerinde yaygındırlar. _Pseudomonas, Mycobacterium, Micrococcus, Bacillus, Flavobacterium, Penicillum, Sclerotium, Fusarium, Aspergillus_ gibi birçok tür çevrimde aktif rol oynar. Bu mikroorganizmalar Ca3(PO4)2, apatit veya benzeri çözünmez maddeleri ana fosfat kaynağı olarak kullanırlar. Organizmalar çözünen fosforu sadece özümlemez aynı zamanda büyük miktarlarda çevrim yaptıklarından yarayışlı fosforu serbest bırakırlar. Çözünmez fosfor bileşiklerinin çözünmesinde mikroorganizmaların ürettikleri organik asitler de etkili olur. Amonyum ve kükürt oksitleyen kemoototrofların oluşturduğu nitrik ve sülfürik asit de önemli rol oynar. Su faktörü de fosfatın çözünürlüğünde etkendir.
Organik fosforun mineralizasyonu: bitki dokusunda bağlı bulunan fosforun mineralizasyonunda birçok bakteri, mantar ve aktinomiset etkili olur. Organik fosfor doğal ortamlarda işlenen alanlara göre daha hızlı olur ve serbest kalan P miktarı daha fazladır. Sıcaklık mineralizasyonu hızlandırır. Genel mikrobiyal koşullar için uygun olan pH yarayışlı duruma geçirilen P miktarını artırır. Organik substratlardaki fosforu açığa çıkaran enzimler genel olarak fosfatazlar olarak bilinir. Örn: Fitaz enzimi fitik asitten veya onun Ca-Mg tuzlarından fosfatları serbest hale getirir. _Aspergillus, Penicillum, Rhizopus, Cuninghamella, Arthrobacter, Streptomyces, Pseudomonas_ ve _Bacillus_ türleri bu enzimi sentezleyebilir.
Fosforun mikrobiyal nükleik asitlere, fosfolipit veya diğer protoplazmik maddelere özümlenmesi, bu elementin kullanılabilir olmayan formlar halinde birikmesine yol açar.
Fosfor da azot gibi hem mineralize hem de immobilize edilen bir elementtir. Bu nedenle ayrışan bitki kalıntılarının P kapsamı, sorumlu populasyonun besin maddesi gereksinimi tarafından kontrol edilir.
*Toprakta Kükürt Döngüsü ve Mikrobiyolojisi*
Kükürt organizmaların gelişmesi ve aktivitesi için esas elementlerden biridir. Bazı aminoasitlerin yapısına girmesi nedeniyle birçok proteinin yapısında bulunur. Toprakta bulunuşu atmosferden, kayaç ayrışmasından, gübreler, pestisitler ve sulama sularından kaynaklanır.
Topraklarda sülfid (element S), sülfit (SO3-2), tetratiyonat (S4O6-2)ve sülfat (SO4-2) başlıca inorganik kükürt formlarıdır. Organik kükürt formları ise sülfatlar ve C-S bağlarıdır. Topraklardaki sülfat iyonları çok fazla çeşitlilik gösterir. Örn: kolay çözünür SO4-2, çözünmez SO4-2 kalsiyum karbonatla birlikte çökmüş veya kristalize olmuş SO4-2.
SO4-2 (sülfat)’ün H2S’e redüksiyonu esas olarak anaerob bakterilerce gerçekleştirilir. _Desulfovibrio_ ve _Desulfotomaculum_ bu olayı gerçekleştirir. Sülfat redükleyen bakterilerin bir grubu organik karbonu ve enerji kaynaklarını tam olarak CO2’e oksitleyemez. Örn: _Desulfovibrio_ ve _Desulfotomaculum_ türleri. Bir diğer grup ise organik karbonu tümü ile CO2’e oksitleyen organizmalardan oluşur. Bu grupta mikrobiyal çeşitlilik daha fazladır. Örn: _Desulfobacter, Desulfococcus, Desulfosarcina_ ve_ Desulfonema_ gibi.
İndirgenmiş kükürt bileşiklerinin küçük ölçekte abiyotik oksidasyonu olabilmekte ise de bu olayda mikrobiyal reaksiyonlar esas olarak başattır.
Toprakta kükürt oksidasyonuna katılan mikroorganizma grupları:

Kemolitotrof bakteriler: _Thiobacillus_Fotoototrof bakteriler: Mor ve yeşil kükürt bakterileriHeterotrof bakteriler: Geniş bir bakteri ve mantar grubu
Aerob toprakların çoğunda 1. ve 2. grup organizmalar çoğunluk indirgenmiş S bileşiklerinin oksidasyonundan sorumludur. Fototrof bakteriler çeltik rizosferinde sülfidleri oksitleyen başat organizmalardır.
Çeşitli _Thiobacillus_ türleri dışında, substrat üzerinden kayarak hareket edebilen S oksitleyici bakteriler belirlenmiştir. Bunların en önemlisi _Beggiota_ türüdür. Bu bakteri çeltik kök bölgesinde sülfid oksidasyonuna iştirak eder. _Chromatium_ ve _Chlorobium_ gibi fototrof bakteriler de çeltik tarlalarındaki sülfid oksidasyonunda önemli rol oynarlar. Sıcak ve asit koşullu topraklarda _Sulfolobus_, su baskını altındaki ağaçlık alanlarda _Thiospira, Thiomicrospira_ ve _Macromonas_ gibi S oksitleyen kemolitotrof bakteriler yaygındır.
_Pseudomonas aeruginosa_ gibi heterotrof bakteriler bir seri kükürt bileşiğini oksitleyebilmektedir. Aktinomisetlerde S oksidasyonu yapma yeteneğindedir. _Rhodotorula_ gibi bazı mayalar ve geniş mantar grubu ve diğer heterotroflar kükürdün elementel ve redükte formlarını oksitleme yeteneğindedir.
Kükürt oksidasyonu en uygun mezofilik koşullarda gerçekleşmekte olup optimal nem koşulları tarla kapasitesidir. Alkali topraklarda S oksidasyonu daha hızlı gerçekleşmektedir.
Toprakta demir sülfürlerin oksidasyonu hem kimyasal hem de mikrobiyal (_Thiobacillus ferrooxidans_) olaylarla gerçekleşir. Organik kükürdün mineralizasyonu da esasen mikrobiyal aktivite ile gerçekleştirilir. Burada çeşitli sülfataz enzimleri rol oynar. Kükürt döngüsü içinde aktivite gösteren iki önemli enzim arilsülfataz ve rodonaz enzimleridir. Sülfatazlar sülfürik asit esterlerini hidroliz eden enzimlerdir.
Rodonaz aktivitesi, (S2O3-2) tiyosülfatın dönüşümünde etkilidir.
*Toprakta Demir’in Mikrobiyal Döngüsü*
Demir yer kabuğunun ana bileşenlerinden olmasına ve birçok karasal habitatta yaygın bulunmasına karşın çoğunlukla bitki kullanımı için yarayışsız formda bulunması nedeniyle noksanlığı görülen bir mikro besin maddesidir.
Mikroorganizmalar demiri çok ayrımlı birkaç yoldan çeşitli formlara dönüştürürler:

Bazı bakteriler ferro demiri (Fe++) feri düzeyine oksitler. Bu formdaki demir ferrikhidroksit şeklinde çökelir.Birçok heterotrofik türler çözünür organik demir tuzları etkiler ve demir az çok çözünür inorganik form halinde çözelti fazında çökelir.Mikroorganizmalar çevrelerindeki oksidasyon-redüksiyon potansiyelini değiştirirler, redoks potansiyelinin azalması yüksek düzeyde çözünür feri bileşiklerinden ferro bileşiklerinin oluşumuna yol açar.Mikroorganizmalar çeşitli asitler üretmek suretiyle toprağın asitliğinin artmasına bu da demirin çözelti fazına geçmesine neden olur.Anaerob koşullarda sülfat ve organik kükürt bileşiklerinden sülfürler oluşur. Bu durumda çözünür fazdaki demir, ferro sülfür halinde çözeltiden ayrılır.Mikroorganizmalar tarafından bazı organik asitler ve diğer karbonlu bileşiklerin serbest bırakılması, çözünür organik demir komplekslerinin oluşumunu etkiler (b’dekinin aksine).
Böylelikle doğada demir oksitleyen bakteriler, organik bileşiklerin ayrışmasıyla etken olan heterotrofların aktivitesi, algler, tarafından O2’nin serbest bırakılması, alkali reaksiyonların etkileri gibi aktiviteler sonucunda demir çökelebilir. Bunun tersi olarak asit oluşumu bazı organik bileşiklerin sentezi veya redükte koşulların yaratılmasıyla çözünürlük artabilir. Ferro iyonlar pH 5’in altında başat iken ferik iyonlar pH 6’nın üstünde bulunurlar. Diğer taraftan redoks potansiyeli 0.2 voltun altına indiğinde demir iyonlarının çoğu ferro durumunda bulunur. Elektro potansiyel 0.3 volttan fazla olduğunda ferik iyonlar başat duruma geçer. Pirit olarak bilinen demir sülfürün oksitlenmesinde _Thiobacillus ferrooxidans_ bakterileri rol oynar. Bu bakteri sülfür yataklarından demirin serbest kalmasını sağlar. Toprakta önemli miktarda demir organik kompleksler halinde bağlı bulunur. Bunların ayrışmasında _Pseudomonas, Bacillus, Serratia, Actinobacter, Klebsiella, Mycobacterium_ ve _Corinebacterium_ ile _Nocardia_ ve _Streptomyces_ gibi mantarlar da rol alır.

----------

